# The HOTTER Boy Thread (aka: The Hot Boy Thread - The Sequel)



## Buffie (May 25, 2009)

I present you:

Today's David Gilmour of Pink Floyd.

I'd a-shagged him then. I'd shag him now. 

View attachment gilmour04.jpg


----------



## Buffie (May 25, 2009)

And now for my argument in favor of cloning - Jason Wade: 

View attachment 340x.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (May 25, 2009)

-subscribe-


----------



## Buffie (May 25, 2009)

I can't remember Surly dear, are you a Ewan McGregor fan? 

View attachment othello-with-ewan-mcgregor_001265_MainPicture.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2009)

Buffie .. I don't know what you think about this guy .. kind of a wicked eye pose or something ???  Anyhow ... I dig chicks .. but just wanted to add to the thread. 



Jason Mewes (aka Jay) who stars in the flicks with Silent Bob.


----------



## Buffie (May 25, 2009)

Oh Em Gee! I totally dig Jay. Meow. I'd hit it.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 26, 2009)

Buffie said:


> I can't remember Surly dear, are you a Ewan McGregor fan?



Oh yes. He's adorable.


----------



## Buffie (May 26, 2009)

Riki Rachtman... First saw him as a groupie-in-training watching Headbanger's Ball with my other groupie-wannabe friends at slumber parties in junior high.

I now get to enjoy him on VH1 junk TeeVee shows.

Two tattooed snaps up! 

View attachment Riki_Rachtman.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2009)

*wonders how much angst and dumb bullshit this new hot boy thread will inspire?*  



Buffie said:


> I can't remember Surly dear, are you a Ewan McGregor fan?



I am.........especially after seeing him in Angels and Demons. He did a great job in that one. 



swamptoad said:


> Buffie .. I don't know what you think about this guy .. kind of a wicked eye pose or something ???  Anyhow ... I dig chicks .. but just wanted to add to the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Mewes (aka Jay) who stars in the flicks with Silent Bob.



I'd do him....



Buffie said:


> Riki Rachtman... First saw him as a groupie-in-training watching Headbanger's Ball with my other groupie-wannabe friends at slumber parties in junior high.
> 
> I now get to enjoy him on VH1 junk TeeVee shows.
> 
> Two tattooed snaps up!



and this one, too.......... 


How come I suddenly started thinking about an oreo sandwich cookie........double stuffed


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 26, 2009)

<33 Chris Pohl, From BlutEngel <33 














Oh, Em, Gee, Just Yumm.


----------



## Les Toil (May 27, 2009)

Oh, come on ladies! You *know* you want to post a pic of that dude that played Spock!! According to every female on the planet (and many on other planets), he's the hottest alien since Mork From Ork.


----------



## Buffie (May 27, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Oh, come on ladies! You *know* you want to post a pic of that dude that played Spock!! According to every female on the planet (and many on other planets), he's the hottest alien since Mork From Ork.



Meh. -shrugs- Nice enough looking bloke but he's not my flavr.

_I_ .. .. think I _would_ .*. .*. much .. prefer .*.* this one, *Les*. 

View attachment captain-kirk-poster_406x602.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 27, 2009)

Yes, please. :eat2:


----------



## shinyapple (May 27, 2009)

Mmmmm....Buffie is so right! From someone who saw the new "Star Trek" expecting to hate it and walked out loving it, it's Chris Pine as Kirk all the way!


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2009)

Both of the Star Trek boys are way too hot. :wubu:


----------



## GWARrior (May 29, 2009)

YES. Its true that I have been on a Mighty Boosh/Russell Brand bender for days now. They are like a fucking drug.

I love seeing Noel and Russell kiss.





I love seeing Julian and Noel cuddle (and kiss!)





I love the brothers, Mike and Noel.





It might look like Noel is my fave, and even tho I want to look like him, I am(not so)secretly in love with Julian.


----------



## Buffie (Jun 8, 2009)

Not familiar with Noel, but I am liking what I seeeeee. Purrs.

Anyone as excited as me that Chris Hardwick is returning to TeeVee in Web Soup?

I've been all :wubu: for him since MTV's Singled Out back in the day.

~swoon~ 

View attachment chris0827.jpg


----------



## StarWitness (Jun 9, 2009)

Tadanobu Asano (Gengis Khan in _Mongol_, crazy slit-mouth guy in _Ichi the Killer_) is quite the handsome fellow.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 9, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Tadanobu Asano (Gengis Khan in _Mongol_, crazy slit-mouth guy in _Ichi the Killer_) is quite the handsome fellow.








more like kakihottie.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 10, 2009)

Josh Beech.





Hunter Parrish.





John Krasinski.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 10, 2009)

Rob. Freakin' Zombie!








Oh, God, Yum!

OhWAIT did they HAVE to be Boys? >_>; 

_[Creepiest thing about me thinking Rob Zombie is uberly hot? My Uncle looks JUST And I Mean. JUST JUST JUUUST Like him. ]_

And, Oh Em Gee Yummy!

David Boreanaz


----------



## Lina (Jun 10, 2009)

I couldn't just let this thread not contain a nerdy pic of Jay Baruchel


----------



## kayrae (Jun 10, 2009)

yes! yes! yes! I'd rep you, but I can't right now. OMFG hellz yeah.


Ivy said:


> Josh Beech.
> Hunter Parrish.
> John Krasinski.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 17, 2009)

Chris Corner :eat2:


----------



## WholeLottaLinda (Jun 17, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Rob. Freakin' Zombie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



About that uncle of yours...... single? FA?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 20, 2009)

AHAHA!! 

Nope, And I Highly Doubt it.


Besides.
Unlike Mr. Zombie, in all his hot glory... 

-Cough-

My Uncle is more of the "Psychotic Redneck" Type. 
...SRSLY. He is so freaky, there are freaking urban legends about him in the small community he lives near. 

_*Shudder*_






On a More Pleasent Note?
That Chris Corner Guy, Holy Crap, YUUUUUUUUM!


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 21, 2009)

yess Chris Corner is beautiful. love his music :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 22, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> Both of the Star Trek boys are way too hot. :wubu:



Even though I am a straight man, I have to agree with that statement.




Shatner looks great at any age, though.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm feeling the need for more hot boy/man pics so I'm reviving this thread with this hottie! Oh to have a few hours alone with him :eat2::eat2:


----------



## Buffie (Aug 26, 2009)

Is it hot in here or is it just you guys?

Meeeeeeoooooowwwww!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a few of my own!

Alex O Loughlin (He's going to be the lead in the new CBS show Three Rivers- this Fall. He was previously on Moonlight which was a short lived CBS show about vampires- very cool.






Ryan Kwantan AKA Jason Stackhouse on True Blood AKA OMG I want his babies NOW!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 26, 2009)

I completely approve FallenAngel! Both are damn good choices.


----------



## Buffie (Aug 26, 2009)

We need some Stephan Jenkins up in here... He only gets better with time. 

View attachment park06.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 26, 2009)

Alex Northman....since I can't do him, Sookie sure as hell better..... :doh:





















Gawd....what a beautiful viking vampire.....:bow: :bow: :bow: :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 27, 2009)

GEF- apparently I need to spread more rep before giving it up to you, but I wanted to give you some True Blood hottness rep. 

Eric is so much hotter with his short hair now... and Jason has always been a fav of mine.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 27, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Alex Northman....since I can't do him, Sookie sure as hell better..... :doh
> 
> Gawd....what a beautiful viking vampire.....:bow: :bow: :bow: :wubu:



Alexander Skarsgard is his real name, and that man is just hotness....

but you know, if i had to pick a man from TrueBlood, i swear, it would be a hard job, i think i would have to try them all, then decide :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 27, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Alexander Skarsgard is his real name, and that man is just hotness....
> 
> but you know, if i had to pick a man from TrueBlood, i swear, it would be a hard job, i think i would have to try them all, then decide :blush:



The photo I googled up under "Eric TrueBlood" said Northman. Perhaps the photographer? :doh:


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The photo I googled up under "Eric TrueBlood" said Northman. Perhaps the photographer? :doh:



Eric's last name is Northman. Big boo-boo on the part of the photographer lol. But seriously it doesn't matter what we call him.... you could call him Kermit the frog and he'd still be sexy as hell! :eat2:


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 1, 2009)

Gerard Butler, I think he is very good-looking


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't know who the hell this guy is, but, i'd hit it realll quick.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 2, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Gerard Butler, I think he is very good-looking



:eat2::wubu::eat2::wubu::eat2::wubu::eat2::wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 3, 2009)

Adam Levine.

I'd tap that so much Gene Kelly would come back from the dead. 

View attachment adam_levine_300000x0300x400.jpeg


----------



## Deven (Sep 3, 2009)

No one's said Zachary Quinto? Really?






And my alltime favorite: The singer of Depeche Mode: Dave Gahan






He looks great for being late 40's. :wubu:


----------



## candygodiva (Sep 3, 2009)

OH hell yeah! Big fan of both these men. mmm:wubu: Thank you! 



DevenDoom said:


> No one's said Zachary Quinto? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 3, 2009)

I like my good looking Irish men


----------



## Tau (Sep 4, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Oh, come on ladies! You *know* you want to post a pic of that dude that played Spock!! According to every female on the planet (and many on other planets), he's the hottest alien since Mork From Ork.



OMG Zach Quinto :smitten: Totally the hottest alien alive - and he's uber dishy as Sylar too  

View attachment sylar.jpg


----------



## Tau (Sep 4, 2009)

Ivy said:


> Josh Beech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ZOMG!!! WHO ARE THEY AND WHERE HAVE THEY BEEN HIDING???


----------



## Donna (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm in a vampire kind of mood today...

Mitchell, from Being Human:





Antonio Banderas as Armand Interview With the Vampire:





Stuart Townsend as Lestat in Queen of the Damned (much better Lestat than Cruise)





And lastly, David Boreanaz as Angel:


----------



## Red (Sep 5, 2009)

I've suddenly developed a thing for Eric Mabius. I think it's the puppy dog face thing he does.

View attachment 69669




...and for obvious reasons




View attachment 69670




:happy:


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 5, 2009)

Mitchell, from Being Human:





Agreed! Definitely a hottie, love that show as well


----------



## northwestbbw (Sep 6, 2009)

:wubu::wubu::wubu:Oh soooo dreamy :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 6, 2009)

Keanu Reeves.....I'm sure he was mentioned in the old thread but........I'm amazed at his longevity. I watched him in a movie last night. I find him to be as sexy now as when I first saw him back in the 80s. :bow:


----------



## Buffie (Sep 7, 2009)

Niiiiice fellows ladies. Much shagness could be had with these hotties!

Here's MY kind of "bad boy"... Jon Hamm as Don Draper on "Mad Men" 

View attachment Jon+Hamm+as+Don+Draper.jpg


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 7, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Even though I am a straight man, I have to agree with that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol! I have to say though that Leonard Nimoy could be 200 years old and I'd still find at least his voice oh so sexy.
Speaking of sexy voices Alan Rickman's voice is pure heaven. I swoon for Rickman. Another great one is David Tennant from Doctor Who. I'm not really sure how to post a pic of him though. Oh well.


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Sep 8, 2009)

There is no explanation needed for why he's a hottie


----------



## Buffie (Sep 8, 2009)

David Beckham is a dreamy Brit fer shure.

Know who else is? Two of the boys from Keane (I'll let you decide which two). Tom Chaplin's new hair is especially swoon-worthy. 

View attachment article-1078359-0224BA12000005DC-241_468x407.jpg


----------



## comaseason (Sep 8, 2009)

dcoyote said:


> lol! I have to say though that Leonard Nimoy could be 200 years old and I'd still find at least his voice oh so sexy.
> Speaking of sexy voices Alan Rickman's voice is pure heaven. I swoon for Rickman. Another great one is David Tennant from Doctor Who. I'm not really sure how to post a pic of him though. Oh well.




mmmm David Tennant - good call.


----------



## comaseason (Sep 8, 2009)

The hottest man in my book....


----------



## Buffie (Sep 8, 2009)

This thread needs some flavr. Ginger maybe?

Some of my fave red-headed-hotties:

Conan O'Brien

and

Isaac Slade 

View attachment conan2.jpg


View attachment isaac_slade_001_081907.jpg


----------



## thejuicyone (Sep 9, 2009)

I might very well be considered a weirdo, but, theres something sexy about Rob Zombie. Imo. Then again I've always found many different types/styles of men attractive.


----------



## Suze (Sep 9, 2009)

Colin Firth & Eirik from KoC 

View attachment colin_blog_0.jpg


View attachment 121263-k.jpg


----------



## Tau (Sep 9, 2009)

These boys make my ovaries ache :smitten: 

View attachment william-fichtner-prison-break-season-4.jpg


View attachment mos_def_01.jpg


View attachment Cam-Gigandet-twilight-star.jpg


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 9, 2009)

One of the main reasons I watch CSI. He's 21 years older than me, but that wouldn't stop me. :wubu:


----------



## QueenB (Sep 9, 2009)

comaseason said:


> The hottest man in my book....



oh god yes.


----------



## dcoyote (Sep 9, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> One of the main reasons I watch CSI. He's 21 years older than me, but that wouldn't stop me. :wubu:



Age ain't nothin' but a number. Alan Rickman is over 40 years older than me, but I still want him. It's a creepy fact, but my grandparents are his age. Hmmm... this is a weird mix of emotions I'm feeling right now. He's hot, but I should be grossed out because he's old enough to be my grandfather. Damn. At least I'm not one of Hugh Hefner's girlfriends. He's old enough to be their great grandfather!


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2009)

Tau said:


> These boys make my ovaries ache :smitten:



WHO is the fellow on the bottom with the tattoo on his side??? I can has?

Warm... so very warm in here.

Andrew WK, anyone? Ever since 1988 I've had a "thing" for long hair. 

View attachment 220px-Andrew_WK.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh Oh Oh!!! I discovered a new variety of fellow I find appealing.

Here's a hot MMA dish - Eddie Alvarez. Thank you MTV for the Bully Beatdown show. You ARE good for more than just brain rot.

Normally I think big muscles are kinda not my thing but it is SOOOO easy to make an exception for Eddie.

~giddy~ 

View attachment eddie_alvarez_2.jpg


View attachment eddiealvarez-779308.jpg


View attachment EddieAlvarez6.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 9, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Oh Oh Oh!!! I discovered a new variety of fellow I find appealing.
> 
> Here's a hot MMA dish - Eddie Alvarez. Thank you MTV for the Bully Beatdown show. You ARE good for more than just brain rot.
> 
> ...




Yeah....that muscle shot just made my night....well, that and scrolling back up to see Keanu......


----------



## Ivy (Sep 10, 2009)

comaseason said:


> The hottest man in my book....



YES YES YES X1000000. 

other hot dudes:






and


----------



## shinyapple (Sep 10, 2009)

Buffie said:


> WHO is the fellow on the bottom with the tattoo on his side??? I can has?



The hottie on the bottom with the tat is Cam Gigandet. Yes...he's a lovely specimen for sure! 

View attachment cam-gigandet-in-black.jpg


----------



## Tau (Sep 11, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> The hottie on the bottom with the tat is Cam Gigandet. Yes...he's a lovely specimen for sure!



He's also the reason I own the dvd of Never Back Down  The other reason I'm an avid viewer of that particular movie is Djimon Hounsou - oh, the yumminess :eat2:and the fact that he's graying makes him even hotter :smitten: 

View attachment djimon_hounsou.jpg


View attachment djimon-hounsou-calvin-klein-ads-011.jpg


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> He's also the reason I own the dvd of Never Back Down  The other reason I'm an avid viewer of that particular movie is Djimon Hounsou - oh, the yumminess :eat2:and the fact that he's graying makes him even hotter :smitten:



Dear god that man is hot, what a smile...and what beautiful dark lovely skin...


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> He's also the reason I own the dvd of Never Back Down  The other reason I'm an avid viewer of that particular movie is Djimon Hounsou - oh, the yumminess :eat2:and the fact that he's graying makes him even hotter :smitten:



I can't make up my mind, I mean he is seriously delicious but then so is Keanu!:eat2:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 20, 2009)

Suze said:


> Colin Firth & Eirik from KoC



I have a man crush on Colin Firth.
"Ah, I can still recall, our last summer..."


----------



## Inhibited (Sep 21, 2009)

*Robbie Williams*, seriously who cares what he sings.....


----------



## intraultra (Sep 21, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Niiiiice fellows ladies. Much shagness could be had with these hotties!
> 
> Here's MY kind of "bad boy"... Jon Hamm as Don Draper on "Mad Men"


He just does nothing for me in real life...I want to slick back his hair. He is irresistible as Don though.



Ivy said:


>



Mmm, Michael.

I was watching _Shrink_ last night and Kevin Spacey looked so good. I love him all scruffy. And he has one of the best smiles ever.


----------



## shinyapple (Sep 23, 2009)

Now that the new season of "Dancing With the Stars" has started, I was reminded of my goofy crush. The show is totally cheesy and I only started watching last season...but the cheese is worth it to look at Maksim Chmerkovisky. Supposedly called "the bad boy of the ballroom", I'd take him and those loose hips and accent any day of the week! 

View attachment maksim_chmerkovskiy1.jpg


View attachment aaaaaaaaaamaksim.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 23, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> Now that the new season of "Dancing With the Stars" has started, I was reminded of my goofy crush. The show is totally cheesy and I only started watching last season...but the cheese is worth it to look at Maksim Chmerkovisky. Supposedly called "the bad boy of the ballroom", I'd take him and those loose hips and accent any day of the week!



I totally agree, but don't forget his awesome ass! 

You have good taste in men missy


----------



## shinyapple (Sep 23, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I totally agree, but don't forget his awesome ass!
> 
> You have good taste in men missy



*giggles* I was trying not to think about his ass right before I went to bed. Thanks for the reminder, Valentine! lol

I like to think I have good taste. Unfortunately, none of them seem to be FA-flavored :doh:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 5, 2009)

I saw this lovely fellow on Extreme Makeover Home Edition tonight. He's a carpenter. :smitten: Not only does he look yummy, but he also speaks with a delicious British accent. Yespls.:wubu:


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 5, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> I saw this lovely fellow on Extreme Makeover Home Edition tonight. He's a carpenter. :smitten: Not only does he look yummy, but he also speaks with a delicious British accent. Yespls.:wubu:



Agreed! It's always the accent that gets me too!


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 5, 2009)

MMMMMMMMatthew Gray Gubler :eat2:













i wanna make nerd love with him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 5, 2009)

Matthew is.........yum


----------



## comaseason (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh yes indeed.


----------



## supersizebbw (Oct 5, 2009)

hot chocolate anyone? lol! what can i say, i love taye diggs!


----------



## mimosa (Oct 6, 2009)

supersizebbw said:


> hot chocolate anyone? lol! what can i say, i love taye diggs!



*Oh yeah...he's hot. :smitten:


I thought Charlie Mars was very cute in this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtEXBhs2Vtw*


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 6, 2009)

supersizebbw said:


> hot chocolate anyone? lol! what can i say, i love taye diggs!





> MMMMMMMMatthew Gray Gubler



Agree, to both! Matthew is the cutie on Criminal Minds, and Taye is good looking as well


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 6, 2009)

supersizebbw said:


> hot chocolate anyone? lol! what can i say, i love taye diggs!



Oooh hellooo, yes I will have some of that hot chocolate:eat2:
Tasty tasty!!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 6, 2009)

supersizebbw said:


> hot chocolate anyone? lol! what can i say, i love taye diggs!




* slaps my stamps of approval...my hands...on his perky chestals *


----------



## Ivy (Oct 6, 2009)

Simon Helberg. 

View attachment untitled.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 7, 2009)

these guys! mostly Cali blond that's in both pics. He's soooo awesome!


View attachment 71241

View attachment 71242


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 10, 2009)

Yum! enough said :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 10, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Yum! enough said :eat2:


Oh god. Agreed. :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been madly in lust with Mark Wahlberg ever since he showed us his Calvin's.....











And the newest one to catch my eye.....

James Franco


----------



## mimosa (Oct 10, 2009)

*Ohhh yesss Greenie darling!...I had a BIG crush on Mark Wahlberg when I was 13 years old. In the summer, I remember watching MTV all day just so I can see his video Good Vibrations. :smitten:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVL3b1wKZQU*





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have been madly in lust with Mark Wahlberg ever since he showed us his Calvin's.....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

Lol Mimi....I still have to refrain from calling him "Markie Mark"


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok first and foremost... Mr James McAvoy :smitten:
Then some honorable mentions... Joshua Jackson, Jared Leto (doing that look long before Zac Efron, and last but not least, Adrien Brody :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

I put Brody in the other thread....and yeah....I still want to do him. Excellent choice fat9276  :bow:


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 11, 2009)

I think Rob is really handsome, lucky Kristen! When he's got the scruffy beard going I feel like he looks a lot like John Belushi with that same kind of Roman nose and broody eyes. Or is is just me?  *scrounges up nice pics*



dynomite_gurl said:


> Yum! enough said :eat2:



http://www.belushi.com 

View attachment header_3.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh yes, James Mc Avoy is adorable.....very dooable:eat2:


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Oct 11, 2009)

Possibly the most adorable and sexy guy, Jason Schwartzman! 







AND HE CAN SING :smitten:

I know he was just mentioned but I think we all deserve another picture of Mr. Brody


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 11, 2009)

Eric Bana..... thank you Australia. mmmmmmmmmm. Fuckin' Oath. 

View attachment bana.jpg


View attachment bana2.jpg


View attachment bana3.jpg


----------



## disaster117 (Oct 11, 2009)

Let's see. My newest obsession is this gorgeous man, Ian Somerhalder.

View attachment iansomerhalderrr.jpg
View attachment ian somerhalderrrr.jpg


Okay and really? No one posted any pictures of Jake Gyllenhaal? 

Oh god. View attachment jake gylenhaal.jpg
View attachment jake gyllenhaaal.jpg


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 11, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Let's see. My newest obsession is this gorgeous man, Ian Somerhalder.
> 
> View attachment 71442
> View attachment 71443
> ...



oh god, yes. From Vampire Diaries! Both are just...HOT


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 12, 2009)

I am in serious lust with Jackson Hurst from Drop Dead Diva....yum 

View attachment Jackson-Hurst1.jpg


----------



## DeniseW (Oct 12, 2009)

and one more of Jackson Hurst just because I can....hotness!!! 

View attachment JacksonHurst01.jpg


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 12, 2009)

DeniseW said:


> and one more of Jackson Hurst just because I can....hotness!!!



Agreed!! Love that show as well.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 12, 2009)

Not my usual type of boy at ALL, but hello Mr Mark Salling :smitten::


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 12, 2009)

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> Possibly the most adorable and sexy guy, Jason Schwartzman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jason schwartzman is so funny too... a man who makes me laugh is so sexy!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 13, 2009)

rugged man poet heart sexy...Viggo Mortensen!! :wubu:

and 80's hottest bad rich boy! James Spader


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 13, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> rugged man poet heart sexy...Viggo Mortensen!! :wubu:
> 
> and 80's hottest bad rich boy! James Spader



oh man I watched Secretary lastmonth... James Spader is sooo sexy in it!


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 14, 2009)

Danny O'Donoghue From "The Script"
 He is just plain.....:eat2:!


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 14, 2009)

This fuckin' guy right here.











That v-line :eat2:


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 14, 2009)

This man. <3






Not only is he an insanely talented musician... but he drinks beer very well.






Carter Gravatt from Carbon Leaf. :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 17, 2009)

For some odd reason, V-lines scare me a little.....:blink:

But I'm a freak anyway, and not always the good kind, so nevermind


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 18, 2009)

Mr. Paul Newman & Mr. Robert Redford...


----------



## intraultra (Oct 21, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> Not my usual type of boy at ALL, but hello Mr Mark Salling :smitten::



Hottest boy on Glee for sure  Kevin McHale is pretty cute too.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 22, 2009)

View attachment 71993

yummm :wubu:


----------



## intraultra (Oct 22, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> yummm :wubu:



ohh yes, matthew! excellent choice


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2009)

Cillian Murphy


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Oct 24, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cillian Murphy




Beautiful eyes and nice luscious lips!


----------



## Fonzy (Oct 25, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Beautiful eyes and nice luscious lips!



Stop admiring the competition muffin


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Oct 25, 2009)

Dear Goodness!! I like this thread such good looking men on it!:eat2:


----------



## northwestbbw (Oct 25, 2009)

Matthew Bomer ( White Collar) 






Tom Welling







Melvil Poupaud






John Cho





::wubu:


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 26, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Cillian Murphy



ohgodyes. a hottie from rebel Cork!!! :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 27, 2009)

Another Aussie boy, with the most beautiful eyes Not to mention everything else! 

View attachment Untitled-4 copy.jpg


View attachment Untitled-5 copy.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 28, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Another Aussie boy, with the most beautiful eyes Not to mention everything else!



Oh my.....that pic on the right of him in that green shirt. He is rocking my world tonight :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 28, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh my.....that pic on the right of him in that green shirt. He is rocking my world tonight :smitten:



I know right.....bet he smells as good as he looks! Yum yum yum!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 29, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Another Aussie boy, with the most beautiful eyes Not to mention everything else!



Oh my...........the green shirt guy............ :wubu:


----------



## adorably-creepy (Oct 29, 2009)

Right now I am fairly obsessed with these three: Channing Tatum, Scott Michael Foster (I love Cappie so much!), and Taylor Lautner. They are just incredibly attractive.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 29, 2009)

adorably-creepy said:


> Right now I am fairly obsessed with these three: Channing Tatum, Scott Michael Foster (I love Cappie so much!), and Taylor Lautner. They are just incredibly attractive.



Oh hello...the first one is adorable:wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 30, 2009)

Wendell Sailor...he plays rugby, or something...who cares...looook at him.

I want to CLIMB him. 

View attachment wendell.jpg


View attachment wendell2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Wendell Sailor...he plays rugby, or something...who cares...looook at him.
> 
> I want to CLIMB him.



Hey, I saw him on telly the other night.....drool! Worth tackling ha ha ha! He is one fine specimen. I know he plays something, but no idea either


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 30, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> Wendell Sailor...he plays rugby, or something...who cares...looook at him.
> 
> I want to CLIMB him.



lol you girls like the bad boys.........

He used to play rugby but got suspended for a few years for using cocaine.. i think he coaches the Dragons now...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 30, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> lol you girls like the bad boys.........
> 
> He used to play rugby but got suspended for a few years for using cocaine.. i think he coaches the Dragons now...



who am I to judge....we ALL have our demons...maybe he just needs ME around to keep him in order. lol 

I do love them naughty.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> lol you girls like the bad boys.........
> 
> He used to play rugby but got suspended for a few years for using cocaine.. i think he coaches the Dragons now...



I love the bad boys! But they drive me nuts lol Is Craig Wing ok? He has that CHEST and ARMS!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 30, 2009)

This guy, his voice raises the hairs on the back of my neck I like a bit of hairy on the chest, but hey he looks FINE!! 

View attachment vin_diesel_10.jpg


View attachment baby%20vin%20diesel.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 31, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> This guy, his voice raises the hairs on the back of my neck I like a bit of hairy on the chest, but hey he looks FINE!!



Wow......look at those muscles! :blink: 

Too bad we can't determine the important things about them in their pics such as kindness, how funny they are, how respectful they are, etc... I'd jump for a guy that had those traits, but little to no muscles. Too bad it seems like they're all taken or they have no interest in me. But I'm not saying I'd toss aside a guy with all those positive traits AND muscles. :batting::bow:
Mizz SnakeBite


----------



## Inhibited (Oct 31, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> who am I to judge....we ALL have our demons...maybe he just needs ME around to keep him in order. lol
> 
> I do love them naughty.



lol not judging just an observation, they have to be a lil bad for me too...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2009)

Sean Paul










Masculine goodness.....yum :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 31, 2009)

Inhibited said:


> lol you girls like the bad boys.........




You best believe it


----------



## northwestbbw (Oct 31, 2009)

oooo the things i'd do to this man...:eat2:


----------



## Fonzy (Nov 1, 2009)

northwestbbw said:


> oooo the things i'd do to this man...:eat2:



Pfffffffftttttttttttttt, anyone named Dwayne and that lies about their height ain't hot!  Still a kick ass wrestler though, just sayin


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 1, 2009)

Fonzy said:


> Pfffffffftttttttttttttt, anyone named Dwayne and that lies about their height ain't hot!  Still a kick ass wrestler though, just sayin



Yes, but LOOK at his neck, his chest, his tat......I need a fan or a cold shower


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 1, 2009)

northwestbbw said:


> oooo the things i'd do to this man...:eat2:



I want to cover him in butter, and then....well I'm not sure what then...but it would be messy.


----------



## northwestbbw (Nov 1, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Yes, but LOOK at his neck, his chest, his tat......I need a fan or a cold shower



OOOO goodness yes lol His tat is HOTT!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 1, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> I want to cover him in butter, and then....well I'm not sure what then...but it would be messy.



I would go the chocolate sauce, still messy, but heaps tastier


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 1, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> I want to cover him in butter, and then....well I'm not sure what then...but it would be messy.



Yum....butter.....I like how you think 



littlefairywren said:


> I would go the chocolate sauce, still messy, but heaps tastier



Chocolate sauce, eh? You might want to look up my story in the erotica archive called Flesh


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Yum....butter.....I like how you think
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate sauce, eh? You might want to look up my story in the erotica archive called Flesh



Ooooh, thanks GEF. Will do


----------



## thejuicyone (Nov 2, 2009)

Jason Statham hottness. Epitome of the word badass.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 2, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> Jason Statham hottness. Epitome of the word badass.



^ That image used to be my desktop wallpaper. He is so fine, it shouldn't even be legal to look THAT good. After I switched wallpapers I had this one:







Ivy said:


> *Simon Helberg.*



Huge fan of The Big Bang Theory! I have a HUGE crush on Jim Parsons :smitten:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 2, 2009)

The man I've loved all my life:





When I was younger I was never attracted to chubby guys but one day I saw Kevin James on an episode of Everybody Loves Raymond and was smitten literally from first glance. That smile! He looked so cuddly and adorable! I've had a massive crush on him for 10 yrs now, in my opinion he is the ideal man in terms of looks. He's just too cute for words:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 2, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> This guy, his voice raises the hairs on the back of my neck I like a bit of hairy on the chest, but hey he looks FINE!!



I want him to stand behind me and wrap those big, strong arms of his around me. Then whisper in my ear with that slow deep voiced way of talking that he does. Yeah, I've thought of this before. :blush:


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I want him to stand behind me and wrap those big, strong arms of his around me. Then whisper in my ear with that slow deep voiced way of talking that he does. Yeah, I've thought of this before. :blush:



Oooh, that sounds very nice....but I saw him first lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2009)

> When I was younger I was never attracted to chubby guys but one day I saw Kevin James on an episode of Everybody Loves Raymond and was smitten literally from first glance. That smile! He looked so cuddly and adorable! I've had a massive crush on him for 10 yrs now, in my opinion he is the ideal man in terms of looks. He's just too cute for words:



I have a soft spot for Kevin too, after watching Hitch. I just wanna squeeze his cheeks


----------



## firefly (Nov 2, 2009)

Jack Johnson :wubu:

http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/21706197/Jack+Johnson+1866082518660831slarge.jpg


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Nov 2, 2009)

firefly said:


> Jack Johnson :wubu:
> 
> http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/21706197/Jack+Johnson+1866082518660831slarge.jpg





thejuicyone said:


> Jason Statham hottness. Epitome of the word badass.



Oh gosh, yes these men are hotties. Gotta say, love the hairy chest


----------



## northwestbbw (Nov 2, 2009)

david duchovny:wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 2, 2009)

northwestbbw said:


> david duchovny:wubu:



<sings> "...David Duchovny why wont you love me why wont you love me ..." ~Bree Sharp~


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 5, 2009)

This boy makes my panties wettt.

Jensen Ackles













The things I would seriously do to him.
-shudder-


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 5, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> This boy makes my panties wettt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG....look at his eyes!:wubu:


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 5, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> OMG....look at his eyes!:wubu:



I knowwww!!! I honest to God just stopped my page at that picture. So serene and comforting. I didn't know he had those little freckles. So cute.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 5, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> I knowwww!!! I honest to God just stopped my page at that picture. So serene and comforting. I didn't know he had those little freckles. So cute.



Would you believe I did not realise he had freckles till I read your post. I coudn't see past those eyes!


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Nov 5, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> This boy makes my panties wettt.
> 
> Jensen Ackles
> 
> ...



oh my, that _is_ one good looking man


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 5, 2009)

*If any of you watch the reality show Big Brother, then you'll know this guy: Jeff Schroeder. He is bee-yoo-tee-ful. I spent the summer obsessed with the live feeds and me and a bunch of girls on his fan forum screencapped most of his waking moments lol. You want hot? This man is HOT.
First, his smile, awww..*





*Then, his bod ~ YOWZA! *


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 5, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> And, Oh Em Gee Yummy!
> 
> David Boreanaz


*
I agree with this one. I'm not a fan of his, I haven't seen any of his work but he is attractive for sure. I saw this picture recently on, of all places, a Jon and Kate message board (no, I do not watch that show!) and.. well this picture does things to a girl!*


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 5, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> This boy makes my panties wettt.
> 
> Jensen Ackles
> 
> ...



I'm not into, let's say "pretty" boys, but he has beautiful eyes! I love green eyes. I don't know how it happened but my son has green eyes and they're so gorgeous (his father has blue and I have brown so wtf?).


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I'm not into, let's say "pretty" boys, but he has beautiful eyes! I love green eyes. I don't know how it happened but my son has green eyes and they're so gorgeous (his father has blue and I have brown so wtf?).



Oh, no no no no. Jesen Ackles is notttt a pretty boy. Have you seen Supernatural my dear? lolz. Idk, maybe you're right. -shrugs- Who cares, I would still ride the shit outta him. Haha.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 6, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> *
> I agree with this one. I'm not a fan of his, I haven't seen any of his work but he is attractive for sure. I saw this picture recently on, of all places, a Jon and Kate message board (no, I do not watch that show!) and.. well this picture does things to a girl!*



Yowza!!:wubu:


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Gotta have me some Ryan Reynolds.:eat2:





Tyson Ritter. Eyezzzz. <3





And, for my lil' geek. Jesse Eisenberg. So adorable. You just wanna corrupt him.


----------



## dynomite_gurl (Nov 6, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> Gotta have me some Ryan Reynolds.:eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya'll think of some good people! Ryan Reynolds......:eat2: Beautiful eyes Tyson


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 6, 2009)

thatkassiegirl said:


> Oh, no no no no. Jesen Ackles is notttt a pretty boy. Have you seen Supernatural my dear? lolz. Idk, maybe you're right. -shrugs- Who cares, I would still ride the shit outta him. Haha.



It's the blonde hair/light eyes/baby face combo, it reminds me of Zack Morris, the preppy pretty boy thing. I've never been attracted to blonds before. However, I will concede that Jensen Ackles is a very attractive guy. I googled him this morning, have you seen this picture??


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> It's the blonde hair/light eyes/baby face combo, it reminds me of Zack Morris, the preppy pretty boy thing. I've never been attracted to blonds before. However, I will concede that Jensen Ackles is a very attractive guy. I googled him this morning, have you seen this picture??



Damn son! I'd hit. More than once. Haha. What a cute butt. I just want grab a handful.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 7, 2009)

DitzyBrunette said:


> It's the blonde hair/light eyes/baby face combo, it reminds me of Zack Morris, the preppy pretty boy thing. I've never been attracted to blonds before. However, I will concede that Jensen Ackles is a very attractive guy. I googled him this morning, have you seen this picture??




Yum.....such beautiful arms to cling to during.....:eat2:


----------



## Mack27 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, I looked at this thread, I was curious as to what you ladies found attractive. I still don't know exactly, but at least it doesn't seem to be all pretty boys.


----------



## Inhibited (Nov 7, 2009)

John Mayer :smitten:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 7, 2009)

Mack27 said:


> Yeah, I looked at this thread, I was curious as to what you ladies found attractive. I still don't know exactly, but at least it doesn't seem to be all pretty boys.



A TON of women don't go for the pretty boys. 

And you probably noticed we really have a thing for eyes, whatever color they may be....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> A TON of women don't go for the pretty boys.
> 
> And you probably noticed we really have a thing for eyes, whatever color they may be....



And please let me reiterate....I'm a sloot for the bad boys......especially if they smell good :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> And please let me reiterate....I'm a sloot for the bad boys......especially if they smell good :wubu:



Now, now, lets not corrupt him , well, if he smells good we'll corrupt him.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Now, now, lets not corrupt him , well, if he smells good we'll corrupt him.



Corrupt is putting it mildly


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Corrupt is putting it mildly



lol Wellllllllllllllll, didn't want my post deleted if I actually said what would be done to him


----------



## Fonzy (Nov 9, 2009)

dynomite_gurl said:


> Ya'll think of some good people! Ryan Reynolds......:eat2: Beautiful eyes Tyson



Tyson looks out of it,possibly stoned or trippin on coke! Either way I wouldn't serve him


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2009)

I am loving me some Faramir right now! Look at that chest hair!! :blush::wubu:


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 9, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> I am loving me some Faramir right now! Look at that chest hair!! :blush::wubu:



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyes!!!! I remember watching him on SeaChange and being all drooly over him. Then it was Lord Of The Rings and 300 :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2009)

and realized I needed to voice my love for the asians!! Some smokin' hot japanese actors... side note: I love just about everything asian and I have lived in Japan (Nippon) & the Phillipines (I make a mean chicken adobo & awesome gyoza..hahaha) :wubu: In order... Tatsuyo Fujiwara, Tetsuji Tamayama & Moko Michi (a bit androgynous, but good looking men- their hair is awesome):smitten:


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 9, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> and realized I needed to voice my love for the asians!! Some smokin' hot japanese actors... side note: I love just about everything asian and I have lived in Japan (Nippon) & the Phillipines (I make a mean chicken adobo & awesome gyoza..hahaha) :wubu: In order... Tatsuyo Fujiwara, Tetsuji Tamayama & Moko Michi (a bit androgynous, but good looking men- their hair is awesome):smitten:



yesplz! Asian men are fine! In fact, Im dying to see Ninja Assassin, mainly because Rain is a total babe.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 10, 2009)

I am in a hotboy thread mood this week 

Can't forget skater boy funny guy Bam Margera in this mix


----------



## disaster117 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hilarious, atheist, for gay rights; this man is my dream.
I mean I've seen pictures of him before but they weren't good ones I guess, because I never knew how attractive he really was.

View attachment seth macfarlane.jpg

View attachment seth macfarlaneeee.jpg

View attachment sethz 2.jpg

Uhh and him in this 30 minute show that was on Sunday before Family Guy...

http://www.hulu.com/watch/107556/family-guy-presents-seth-and-alexs-almost-live-comedy-show

YES YES YES.
:smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2009)

I am really liking this guy at the moment....Thomas Jane:eat1:
Even into his beardy look. mmm chesty! 

View attachment ThomasJane-2.jpg


View attachment thomas_jane_1953266.jpg


View attachment thomas-jane-2.jpg


----------



## archivaltype (Nov 11, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I am really liking this guy at the moment....Thomas Jane:eat1:
> Even into his beardy look. mmm chesty!



Okay...*fans self*

I'm retracting my no facial hair mantra. :eat2:


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Nov 11, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> I am in a hotboy thread mood this week
> 
> Can't forget skater boy funny guy Bam Margera in this mix



Bam is awesome! but to be honest the only reason I watched his show was to see this guy:






raab himself. damnnn looking for pictures of him made me want go find my old viva la bam season dvds


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 11, 2009)

archivaltype said:


> Okay...*fans self*
> 
> I'm retracting my no facial hair mantra. :eat2:



I know, isn't he just so yummy....if you close your eyes real tight, you can smell him 
Ahhh, he makes my mouth water.


----------



## Buffie (Nov 12, 2009)

We can has Rob Thomas? 

View attachment rob thomas.jpg


----------



## Tau (Nov 13, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> yesplz! Asian men are fine! In fact, Im dying to see Ninja Assassin, mainly because Rain is a total babe.



Meep!!! :bow:


----------



## Tau (Nov 13, 2009)

And for more pantywetting goodness!!! Mehcad Brooks...*wipes drool off chin* He's all gigantor and wholesome and disgustingly delicious. Ahhh this boy :wubu: 

View attachment Mehcad.jpg


View attachment MehcadBrooks03.jpg


----------



## Tau (Nov 13, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> This fuckin' guy right here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEEEEEEEEEK!!! *Suffers heart failure and diez from ZE HOTTTTTNESSSSSS!!!!*


----------



## Tau (Nov 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have been madly in lust with Mark Wahlberg ever since he showed us his Calvin's.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I adore James Franco - but I loved him best in Pineapple Express That's so my newest feel good movie


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 13, 2009)

this guy! I dont care what anyone says..watch him in Cyrano or any other French movie he has ever starred in and you will understand! The man exudes manly hotness!! :wubu:


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Julian Casablancas is one of the sexiest man I've seen.
and that voice? mmmmmm :smitten:





And after watching pizza starring the GORGEOUS ethan embry, I was reminded how drop dead gorgeous he is!




yummmyyy ;D


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2009)

Buffie said:


> We can has Rob Thomas?



Gawd I wish


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 14, 2009)

fat9276 said:


> this guy! I dont care what anyone says..watch him in Cyrano or any other French movie he has ever starred in and you will understand! The man exudes manly hotness!! :wubu:



Hell to the yes....me posted him in the first hot boy thread   :bow:


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2009)

I am in lust with this man.....he makes my fingers itch :wubu: 

View attachment n1749951023_6883.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I am in lust with this man.....he makes my fingers itch :wubu:



WHO IS HE? holy shit......


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 15, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I am in lust with this man.....he makes my fingers itch :wubu:



Oh wow............ Way to much muscle for my liking, but wow :bow: Can't imagine how much work and time at the gym it would take to get all those muscles and definition. He'd probably be at the gym instead of home, so your fingers wouldn't be able to itch all over him. lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> WHO IS HE? holy shit......



Thought you might like this one No idea who this lovely is, but oh my, is he gorgeous or what?!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 16, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> Oh wow............ Way to much muscle for my liking, but wow :bow: Can't imagine how much work and time at the gym it would take to get all those muscles and definition. He'd probably be at the gym instead of home, so your fingers wouldn't be able to itch all over him. lol



HOME GYM.......I could be there to towel him off at a moments notice lol 
I just wouldn't know where to start hehehe


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 16, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> HOME GYM.......I could be there to towel him off at a moments notice lol
> I just wouldn't know where to start hehehe



ROFL!!   

Oh, I think you'd find a place real quick


----------



## _overture (Nov 16, 2009)

two men I'd happily turn for: Jeff Buckley. Robert Pattinson.

mmhmm...


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 25, 2009)

Hmmm, this morning I fancy a bit of this english crumpet, Ewan McGregor. He has a killer accent to boot 

View attachment ewan-mcgregor.jpg


View attachment ewan_mcgregor_2.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 25, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, this morning I fancy a bit of this english crumpet, Ewan McGregor. He has a killer accent to boot



Yum :smitten:


----------



## disaster117 (Nov 25, 2009)

Speaking of British men:

View attachment hugh laurieee.jpg
View attachment hughlaurieomg.jpg
View attachment hugh laurieedfd.jpg


I watched a skit from "A Bit of Fry and Laurie" today and I never knew how much an accent could sexually arouse me. I've had my eye on Hugh Laurie for a while but the accent just sealed the deal for me. I will have him. :wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Nov 25, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Speaking of British men:
> 
> View attachment 73445
> View attachment 73446
> ...



Yum too :smitten:. Just wuv those accents :kiss2:

He's such a great actor too.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 26, 2009)

more Asian babes :eat2:

Russell Wong






B.D. Wong


----------



## disaster117 (Nov 26, 2009)

Saoirse said:


> more Asian babes :eat2:
> 
> Russell Wong
> 
> ...



Okay it seems like I keep copying everyone, (the british thing, and now this) but I've seriously been thinking about Christopher Meloni from SVU, what the hell?!?! You posting B.D. Wong... so weird (although I agree with him being on this thread :smitten. 
I just have to keep contributing because I keep thinking of all these hot men. I don't think anyone has posted him before but sorry if it's a repeat. It's worth it.. lol. 

View attachment christophermeloni2.jpg

View attachment christohper meloni1.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 26, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Okay it seems like I keep copying everyone, (the british thing, and now this) but I've seriously been thinking about Christopher Meloni from SVU, what the hell?!?! You posting B.D. Wong... so weird (although I agree with him being on this thread :smitten.
> I just have to keep contributing because I keep thinking of all these hot men. I don't think anyone has posted him before but sorry if it's a repeat. It's worth it.. lol.
> 
> View attachment 73491
> ...



Ohh, wet man.....very nice


----------



## cyrades86 (Nov 26, 2009)

Gael Garcia And Marco Perez.... I love mexican men  

View attachment gael garcia and marco perez.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 26, 2009)

In keeping with the international flavour, we are off the France.
This is Grégori Derangère....I love his nose. Besides, who doesn't like a little French  

View attachment 190007.jpg


View attachment derangere.jpg


View attachment f6fa6d2a-e449-4577-9a90-fa66e1cbf7d2.jpg


View attachment Gregori.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 26, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Okay it seems like I keep copying everyone, (the british thing, and now this) but I've seriously been thinking about Christopher Meloni from SVU, what the hell?!?! You posting B.D. Wong... so weird (although I agree with him being on this thread :smitten.
> I just have to keep contributing because I keep thinking of all these hot men. I don't think anyone has posted him before but sorry if it's a repeat. It's worth it.. lol.
> 
> View attachment 73491
> ...



Elliot Stable is one of my absolute favorite TV characters...Chris Meloni is AWESOME! (and so so so hot!) :eat2:

I watched Angels and Demons again... I remembered loving it in the theater... and these are the main reasons why:

a Swede 





a Scot (omg kilt)





and an Italian





:wubu:


----------



## _overture (Nov 27, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, this morning I fancy a bit of this english crumpet, Ewan McGregor. He has a killer accent to boot



haha well, uh... he's not an english crumpet, I'm afraid.

he's scottish


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 27, 2009)

_overture said:


> haha well, uh... he's not an english crumpet, I'm afraid.
> 
> he's scottish



ooops! Well, I am partial to a bit of scottish crumpet it would seem. In fact, just crumpet


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 27, 2009)

another hot Scot...musician as well!

Jamesie from the band Albannach


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 1, 2009)

and Eric Close as a dirty cowboy. MMMMMM


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2009)

Why does Dirty Cowboy sound like a position from the Kama Sutra or something??? :blink:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 3, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, this morning I fancy a bit of this english crumpet, Ewan McGregor. He has a killer accent to boot



HE'S SCOTTISH! oooch aye..... :wubu:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh Sam Sparro....let me count the ways..


1. You can sing

2. Fuck you look good semi-naked

3. Your accent is fucked...like mine.

4. You're gay...and I like a challenge.

5. You smoke up

6. You seem to have good manners!


The things I would do to this man.... :wubu:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxVq4y-n-0Y -shirtlessness


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIygjq0je9A sing it sammy... 

View attachment Sam+Sparro.jpg


View attachment sam_sparro-8.jpeg


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow ^^^ what a hottie!!!

Now, he has already made an appearence in this thread but I am totally lusting after John Krasinski at the moment.... so delicious!! :eat2: I'm sure you won't mind me posting pics of him again.... :happy:
View attachment 73762


View attachment 73763


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 3, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> I just have to keep contributing because I keep thinking of all these hot men. I don't think anyone has posted him before but sorry if it's a repeat. It's worth it.. lol.
> 
> View attachment 73491
> 
> View attachment 73492



Yes, Yes, Yes... I love SVU and the man in question is so damn tasty!!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 3, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> Wow ^^^ what a hottie!!!
> 
> Now, he has already made an appearence in this thread but I am totally lusting after John Krasinski ..................................





YUM YUMYUMYUMYUMYUMYUMYUMYUYMUYMUYMUYMUYMUYUUMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 3, 2009)

Not English...Scottish! 

"If it's nay Scottish, it's CRRRRAP!"





littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, this morning I fancy a bit of this english crumpet, Ewan McGregor. He has a killer accent to boot


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 3, 2009)

Ummmm...yeah...just...speechless. 

*swoon*

:wubu:



Saoirse said:


> another hot Scot...musician as well!
> 
> Jamesie from the band Albannach


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> Wow ^^^ what a hottie!!!
> 
> Now, he has already made an appearence in this thread but I am totally lusting after John Krasinski at the moment.... so delicious!! :eat2: I'm sure you won't mind me posting pics of him again.... :happy:
> View attachment 73762
> ...



Oooh nice, very good taste! Looks like he smells divine


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2009)

BBWModel said:


> Not English...Scottish!
> 
> "If it's nay Scottish, it's CRRRRAP!"



I know, I know....I should have twigged, with that gorgeous accent of his. To busy looking at his handsome self, to remember where he is from. My bad 
Gosh I love this thread!!!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 4, 2009)

ty burrell.


----------



## BBWModel (Dec 4, 2009)

That's ok...I should have read the other 500 posts letting you know he was Scottish! LOL I just got so excited, I couldn't wait to read the other posts before telling you...and being of Scottish ancestory myself...AND a MacGregor...I got carried away! 





littlefairywren said:


> I know, I know....I should have twigged, with that gorgeous accent of his. To busy looking at his handsome self, to remember where he is from. My bad
> Gosh I love this thread!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't know if he has been done before......I know I haven't done him  He is just perfect in my books, with the right amount of manliness without being too "he man".
Jeffrey Dean Morgan is delish, and I have a serious passion for a bit of facial hair. 

View attachment jeffrey-dean-morgan.jpg


View attachment gs_jeffrey_dean_morgan_0807.jpg


View attachment jeffrey_dean_morgan_2319994.jpg


----------



## disaster117 (Dec 4, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I don't know if he has been done before......I know I haven't done him  He is just perfect in my books, with the right amount of manliness without being too "he man".
> Jeffrey Dean Morgan is delish, and I have a serious passion for a bit of facial hair.



Oh my god yes. Judah Botwin from Weeds! :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 4, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Oh my god yes. Judah Botwin from Weeds! :wubu:



Hon, you have majorly good taste in men


----------



## disaster117 (Dec 5, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hon, you have majorly good taste in men



As do you! Everyone you've posted so far I've pretty much agreed with


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 5, 2009)

oh holy moley good God....I want to do dirty, dirty things to him....EXCELLENT choice!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 5, 2009)

Kinda looks like Javier Bardem and Robert Downey Jr had a son.


----------



## Red (Dec 6, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Kinda looks like Javier Bardem and Robert Downey Jr had a son.



Javier Bardem, Robert Downey Jr and Jeff Dean Morgan - the three men I would LOVE to be trapped in a lift with, just sayin' 


Also that scottish dude with the drum up there :bow:



*wanders off wistfully*


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 21, 2009)

I was in the mood for some man gazing, and I also love this guys voice - LL Cool J....that second pic makes me think "body oil"  

View attachment images.jpg


View attachment 3168779_tml.jpg


View attachment LL_Cool_J_-_LAST_HOLIDAY--large-msg-123492500536 copy.jpg


----------



## Tau (Dec 21, 2009)

Latest obsession right here :eat2: 

View attachment sam_worthington.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 21, 2009)

Tau said:


> Latest obsession right here :eat2:



Tau, isn't he just adorable.....and he was grown right here!!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 21, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, this morning I fancy a bit of this english crumpet, Ewan McGregor. He has a killer accent to boot



Om nom nom. I'd shag the magnets off his fridge.

Here's an offering to the Hotness of the Boyness Gods:

I don't know if he worships at the same altar as me or not but I'd make out with him if he wanted to...

Mika. 

View attachment mika1.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 21, 2009)

This boy, he is so cuuuuute! 
Michael Buble is just D.E.V.I.N.E! Damn this thread makes me restless  

View attachment W_05_Buble_166.jpg


View attachment michael-buble-rp012.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 21, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Om nom nom. I'd shag the magnets off his fridge.
> 
> Here's an offering to the Hotness of the Boyness Gods:
> 
> ...



Oooh, I have always liked him too.....have a thing for his hair.


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 22, 2009)

Buffie said:


> Om nom nom. I'd shag the magnets off his fridge.
> 
> Here's an offering to the Hotness of the Boyness Gods:
> 
> ...



I don't know what it is, but yea there is something appealing about Mika


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2010)

timeless...gorgeous...amazing...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jan 20, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> [
> 
> 
> timeless...gorgeous...amazing...



Yep........he's become better looking IMO as he's gotten older.....less "fresh faced".......now more rugged


----------



## AnotherJessica (Jan 20, 2010)

Am I the only one that watches The Bachelor? I think he's one of the best looking guys I've ever seen. LOOK AT THAT SMILE!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't watch The Bachelor. That guy is....nice looking...but looking at him does not make any part of me tingle or exhale..........he kinda looks like he wants to talk a lot about his favorite Axe body spray, and then talk about the church he belongs to.  Hey, I don't know why ...just does.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 20, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> timeless...gorgeous...amazing...



Isn't he beautiful!! :wubu:
I get excited when this thread gets bumped. Love having a bit of something to perve at.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim Parsons!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ivy said:


> Jim Parsons!




I'm all about the nerds.... now.. I'm sure he is in the thread already but I was in the mood for a little Gerard Butler and thought.... why keep it to myself...
View attachment 75659


View attachment 75660



He is SO fine.... mmmmm bearded men.......:happy:


----------



## Inhibited (Jan 20, 2010)

> Aust99 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all about the nerds.... now.. I'm sure he is in the thread already but I was in the mood for a little Gerard Butler and thought.... why keep it to myself...
> ...



Hmm am with you on this one girl....


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 20, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I'm all about the nerds.... now.. I'm sure he is in the thread already but I was in the mood for a little Gerard Butler and thought.... why keep it to myself...
> View attachment 75659
> 
> 
> ...



He is in the thread already but there is ALWAYS room for more Gerard! :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## mel (Jan 20, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I'm all about the nerds.... now.. I'm sure he is in the thread already but I was in the mood for a little Gerard Butler and thought.... why keep it to myself...
> View attachment 75659
> 
> 
> ...



MMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## mel (Jan 20, 2010)

..of course my main man is J P 


and B C is HOT also  

View attachment brad cooper.jpg


View attachment JP.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 20, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I'm all about the nerds.... now.. I'm sure he is in the thread already but I was in the mood for a little Gerard Butler and thought.... why keep it to myself...
> View attachment 75659
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, I don't care if he is in here somewhere....he looks so good when he is wet lol :wubu:


----------



## mel (Jan 20, 2010)

Tau said:


> I adore James Franco - but I loved him best in Pineapple Express That's so my newest feel good movie



yesss yessss yesssssss


----------



## mel (Jan 20, 2010)

my heart is racing just looking at these..hubba hubba!!!!! 

View attachment 60ce0f8d7df6600e.jpg


View attachment b96dbc75d1712912.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 20, 2010)

mel said:


> my heart is racing just looking at these..hubba hubba!!!!!



Oooh, who is he????


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone else like this guy? I love his masculinity....he is just so appealing :wubu: Kevin McKidd.... 

View attachment kevin-mckidd-pic.jpg


View attachment 081120kevin-mckidd.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 20, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, who is he????



Detective Stabler on Law and Order: SVU


Yum Yum...

And thanks for the hottie doctor on Grey's...


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 20, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Detective Stabler on Law and Order: SVU
> 
> 
> Yum Yum...
> ...



Oooh ta Natalie! And no problem with the doctor. Trust me...it was my pleasure lol


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 21, 2010)

mel said:


> my heart is racing just looking at these..hubba hubba!!!!!



ELLIOT!!!!!!!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tau (Jan 21, 2010)

I somehow completely forgot how hot Jude Law is. I was not impressed with Sherlock Holmes but Law and Downey Jr ROCKED!! and their chemistry made the movie bearable. And so, in an ode to sexy, deliciously repressed, bro-romance, I give you Holmes and Watson :wubu:


----------



## Tau (Jan 21, 2010)

I forgot the pic! 

Also, bonus Chris Evans  

View attachment sherlock-holmes-jude-law-robert-downey-jr_0.jpg


View attachment 2380530215_a9fea7987a.jpg


----------



## Tau (Jan 21, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I don't watch The Bachelor. That guy is....nice looking...but looking at him does not make any part of me tingle or exhale..........he kinda looks like he wants to talk a lot about his favorite Axe body spray, and then talk about the church he belongs to.  Hey, I don't know why ...just does.



LOL! I don't know Mossy, he looks very corruptible to me. I can see him tied up, a little bruised and bloody, begging for...erm, TMI *evil cackle*


----------



## intraultra (Jan 22, 2010)

<3






i only like charlie hunnam as his jax character.


----------



## Tau (Jan 22, 2010)

intraultra said:


> <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't like him in Greenstreet Hooligans???? *iz shocked and horrified!*


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 26, 2010)

So I'm kinda excited for LOST to come back next week... mainly for this guy





Josh Holloway/Sawyer


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 27, 2010)

Have we had Simon yet? He is so adorable :happy: 

View attachment 18844574.jpg


View attachment simon-baker-picture.jpg


View attachment simon_baker.jpg


----------



## tattooU (Jan 28, 2010)

Yay for hawt boys! 

Ok, so my bff introduced me to this man




Michael Franti. Apparently he makes music or something... whatever. 
i'm not a big reggae fan, but i could be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehu3wy4WkHs

And of course, any man who can make you laugh... 




Awww, Simon's so dreamy.

Last, but certainly not least, my future ex-husband




:wubu:

Ok ladies, post more mens!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 28, 2010)

tattooU said:


> Yay for hawt boys!
> 
> Ok, so my bff introduced me to this man
> 
> ...


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 29, 2010)

these dudes:


----------



## tattooU (Jan 29, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> you've got the best taste, EVER.



Thanks hun! i'll share the first two, but the last one is ALL MINE!


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 1, 2010)

dear god, rugby players, someone might know who they are, i am too busy slobbering to look.... 

View attachment naked-rugby-players_668630n.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Feb 1, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> dear god, rugby players, someone might know who they are, i am too busy slobbering to look....



I... think that... uhh... the one with the... is... uhhhhhhh!!
:smitten::blink::bounce::blush::bow:


----------



## ahtnamas (Feb 1, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> dear god, rugby players, someone might know who they are, i am too busy slobbering to look....



Oh. My. God. I'm in lust.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 2, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> dear god, rugby players, someone might know who they are, i am too busy slobbering to look....



um, the tall one is taken, um, occupied, um, busy, um, yeah....


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 2, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> um, the tall one is taken, um, occupied, um, busy, um, yeah....



Yah, that's because he is with ME!! :smitten::eat2:


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 2, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> Yah, that's because he is with ME!! :smitten::eat2:



SASSY!!!!!! Just Sassy!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2010)

[email protected] ex-husband.....that's the spirit


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 2, 2010)

mmmmmmlips


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 3, 2010)

SocialbFly said:


> SASSY!!!!!! Just Sassy!!!!!!





love ya


----------



## mimosa (Feb 3, 2010)

Ahi Dios mio de mi vida.....:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:




SocialbFly said:


> dear god, rugby players, someone might know who they are, i am too busy slobbering to look....


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 7, 2010)

To My Boy


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 10, 2010)

he's on here already but WE NEED MORE!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> he's on here already but WE NEED MORE!



I agree!!! Can never have enough James, he is sooooo cute :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> he's on here already but WE NEED MORE!




yes! he will ALWAYS be my favorite!:wubu: Darn that Anne-Marie!! hahaha

you need a pic of him from "Becoming Jane" though...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 10, 2010)

I've only seen one episode of Sons of Anarchy. Had no idea what was going on but this guy caught my attention big time. Charlie Hunnam = Yumm!

View attachment 76423


View attachment 76424


What is it about a man with swagger? :wubu:
View attachment 76425


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I've only seen one episode of Sons of Anarchy. Had no idea what was going on but this guy caught my attention big time. Charlie Hunnam = Yumm!
> 
> View attachment 76423
> 
> ...



Very good find Nancy :bow: :happy:


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 10, 2010)

How about Charlie Hunnam in Cold Mountain?


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 11, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I've only seen one episode of Sons of Anarchy. Had no idea what was going on but this guy caught my attention big time. Charlie Hunnam = Yumm!
> 
> View attachment 76423
> 
> ...



Yummm..... yes please!!!


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 11, 2010)

btw Sons of Anarchy is full of hot men!!! Love that show :wubu:






and thats not even all of them :smitten:


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 14, 2010)

I was just watching this movie on Lifetime, Flirting With Forty, and this guy Robert Buckley kept making me smile like a goof. Almost as adorable as he is is his nickname, Buckles.  

View attachment Buckles_.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 14, 2010)

DameQ said:


> I was just watching this movie on Lifetime, Flirting With Forty, and this guy Robert Buckley kept making me smile like a goof. Almost as adorable as he is is his nickname, Buckles.



Well...hello there Robert!! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 18, 2010)

Meloni


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2010)

Ok, I know he is in this thread somewhere already, but I just love him to death. I would consider giving up Chocolate for this man  

View attachment 22076_255872272145_706772145_4546996_277267_n.jpg


View attachment 6249_108676110687_829765687_2192726_5597726_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG.. I found him sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hottttt in Somethings gotta give.... SOOOOOOO HOTTTT!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 19, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> OMG.. I found him sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hottttt in Somethings gotta give.... SOOOOOOO HOTTTT!!!!



Ooh yes, that scene where he is picking fruit at the market (so damn fine)....my heart just melts :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 19, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, I know he is in this thread somewhere already, but I just love him to death. I would consider giving up Chocolate for this man




He's quite delicious to look at...then he opens his mouth. Haha.


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 19, 2010)

this is when i liked him. :blush:


----------



## ahtnamas (Feb 20, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> this is when i liked him. :blush:



I totally agree. He was so much hotter back then!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 20, 2010)

Just a few Winter Olympic hotties...

Bode Miller
View attachment 76746


Shani Davis
View attachment 76747


Evan Lysacek
View attachment 76748


Shaun White
View attachment 76749


and my personal fave...

Apolo Anton Ohno
View attachment 76750


----------



## *Ravenous* (Feb 20, 2010)

here are my hot guy choices...

1. Jake Gyllenhaal
2. Craig Owens
3. Johnny Whittney with me lol!
4. Aaron Gillepse 

View attachment jake-gyllenhaal-sexy-00014.jpg


View attachment Craig_Owens.jpg


View attachment jonnyandme.jpg


View attachment 3837033412_2978843fdd.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Feb 20, 2010)

OHHHH Mike Ness....ohhhhh........:bow: 

View attachment Mike+Ness+mn2.jpg


View attachment MikeNess01.jpg


View attachment up-2social.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 20, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> OHHHH Mike Ness....ohhhhh........:bow:



Ok, helloooo!! Who do we have here Bobbi....who, who?
Verrrrrry nice :eat2:


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 20, 2010)

Surlysomething, I cannot ever see Meloni without thinking about him yelling at cans in Wet Hot American Summer, no matter how many SVU reruns I watch.

Also this.
http://fridgehump.ytmnd.com/

Also here is him sexily eating some corn. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44EmzHeaIT0

Also I had no idea he got naked so much! I searched for his butt pic in WHAS and saw way more than I ever wanted to. PRISON PISS SEX MUCH?? 

Anyway, hello Jake Gyllenhal....


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh and to actually participate...






mrrrggggnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 21, 2010)

CupcakeWhisperer said:


> Surlysomething, I cannot ever see Meloni without thinking about him yelling at cans in Wet Hot American Summer, no matter how many SVU reruns I watch.
> 
> Also this.
> http://fridgehump.ytmnd.com/
> ...



Haha. I never watch movies like that.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2010)

Brendan Fraser











Jack Noseworthy










Justin Long


----------



## supersizebbw (Feb 25, 2010)

this is just sooo hot! YUMMY!


CupcakeWhisperer said:


> Oh and to actually participate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 4, 2010)

bump.....MOARRRR


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris Evans
Christian Bale (bit of a bad boy...nice) 

View attachment chris-evans2.jpg


View attachment chris-evans4.jpg


View attachment Christian-Bale--christian-bale-42312_750_925.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Chris Evans
> Christian Bale (bit of a bad boy...nice)



oh HELLLLLL yes, you did not disappoint with these ones my love! x


----------



## disaster117 (Mar 4, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Brendan Fraser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes to Brendan, oh godddd <3333
You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Green Eyed Fairy again, by the way... because you need my measly 2 rep points for these pictures of these beautiful men, 



littlefairywren said:


> Chris Evans
> Christian Bale (bit of a bad boy...nice)



Oh god. Chris Evans, I just remembered where I had seen him, in that movie Cellular. He is amazingly attractive, and don't even get me started on Christian Bale. American Psycho? Even though he's quite often covered in blood in that movie, he's still someone I think about at night


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 4, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Chris Evans
> Christian Bale (bit of a bad boy...nice)






Yes yes yes yes yes. Did I mention YES? I looove both of them. Fantastic choices, love. 

Here's my recent obsession...sorry if he's on here already. 

Nixon from Framing Hanley.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2010)

Antonio Banderas


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 7, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> bump.....MOARRRR




And again..... LFW... WOW!!!


----------



## Buffie (Mar 8, 2010)

You know what's pretty awesome about this thread...(besides all the awesome hotness)?

That there's no Spencer Pratt in it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 9, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Antonio Banderas



Oooh yes, sex on a stick!!



Buffie said:


> You know what's pretty awesome about this thread...(besides all the awesome hotness)?
> 
> That there's no Spencer Pratt in it.



So I googled Spencer....and I agree with you completely


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 9, 2010)

Buffie said:


> You know what's pretty awesome about this thread...(besides all the awesome hotness)?
> 
> That there's no Spencer Pratt in it.



YOu deserve a rep for that, he could look like one of the boys that are on this thread but he is so ugly on the inside and that it takes away from any hotness he has....


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 9, 2010)

Buffie said:


> You know what's pretty awesome about this thread...(besides all the awesome hotness)?
> 
> That there's no Spencer Pratt in it.



WORD!!! :happy:


----------



## Tau (Mar 9, 2010)

http://www.trueblood-online.com/cas...ks-talks-about-himself-and-being-a-film-nerd/

I need a plan so I can kidnap him and make him marry me!! *crazy eyes* :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

Tau said:


> http://www.trueblood-online.com/cas...ks-talks-about-himself-and-being-a-film-nerd/
> 
> I need a plan so I can kidnap him and make him marry me!! *crazy eyes* :wubu::wubu::wubu:



You could hide him out at my place. I'm in Texas


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> You could hide him out at my place. I'm in Texas



Nah ah, you know the rules......gotta split him 3 ways


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 9, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Nah ah, you know the rules......gotta split him 3 ways



True.......I guess we can kidnap him, then corrupt him. I love visiting Austin.....gives me a reason to go


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 9, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> True.......I guess we can kidnap him, then corrupt him. I love visiting Austin.....gives me a reason to go



I am all for the corruption! I will just swing by Austin on my way to the shops, see you there lol


----------



## mossystate (Mar 10, 2010)

Cristoph Waltz.

Oh...yes. I'd like to thank the Academy, and then pull him backstage.


View attachment 77216


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Cristoph Waltz.
> 
> Oh...yes. I'd like to thank the Academy, and then pull him backstage.



and then do what? <she asks innocently>


----------



## mossystate (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> and then do what? <she asks innocently>



After we beat the crap out of Ben Stiller? 

Well, you are too young to hear the details.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 10, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Well, you are too young to hear the details.



HA!! You just haven't decided yet how to corrupt him


----------



## mossystate (Mar 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> HA!! You just haven't decided yet how to corrupt him



Devi, I am quite quick to know exactly how I would ' thank the academy ' when I catch even one fleeting peek of some men. It is, I would like to think...a gift.


:happy:

lol


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 10, 2010)

Cristiano Ronaldo






Ryan Gosling






Dierks Bentley


----------



## duraznos (Mar 11, 2010)

omg so i haven't been on these boards in forever... but this thread is SO nice, lol.

Especially this--this made my day.


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Brendan Fraser


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 11, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Devi, I am quite quick to know exactly how I would ' thank the academy ' when I catch even one fleeting peek of some men. It is, I would like to think...a gift.
> 
> 
> :happy:
> ...



<snicker>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 13, 2010)

I watched a movie with Seth Rogen tonight called "Observe and Report". He was kind of a f*cknut in the movie (a comedy) but I have to say......he looks different without the curls......and really caught my eye :smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I watched a movie with Seth Rogen tonight called "Observe and Report". He was kind of a f*cknut in the movie (a comedy) but I have to say......he looks different without the curls......and really caught my eye :smitten:



oh hell yes. my new boy kinda looks like Rogen and Ewan McGregor had a love child...so i'm totally lovin' these shots!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 14, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I've only seen one episode of Sons of Anarchy. Had no idea what was going on but this guy caught my attention big time. Charlie Hunnam = Yumm!
> 
> View attachment 76423



Ahh he's a-growing up HOT! I used to wub him back in the Young Americans days:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 14, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> oh hell yes. my new boy kinda looks like Rogen and Ewan McGregor had a love child...so i'm totally lovin' these shots!



Lucky you Bobbie... Does he have a brother??


----------



## Buffie (Mar 17, 2010)

How come nobody told me about this picture of Paul Rudd???

-drooooooooooool- 

View attachment paul_rudd_98.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 18, 2010)

So he isn't much of an actor, but I think Paul Walker is such a little hottie! 

View attachment 103.jpg


View attachment paul_walker_5265326.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 21, 2010)

Buffie said:


> How come nobody told me about this picture of Paul Rudd???
> 
> -drooooooooooool-



aaaaaaahhh omgwant!


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 21, 2010)

Ok i like the Soaps, so let me share a few of the hunks from there

Tyler Christopher





James Scott





Ingo Rademacher





David Fumero


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2010)

Buffie said:


> How come nobody told me about this picture of Paul Rudd???
> 
> -drooooooooooool-



Yum.



littlefairywren said:


> So he isn't much of an actor, but I think Paul Walker is such a little hottie!



Double yum.



@Cinnamitch....I call dibs on the first one


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 21, 2010)

Fabio Cannavaro


----------



## verucassault (Mar 21, 2010)

this might be the best thread in the history of the internet.

...off to change panties


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 21, 2010)

So, I was surfin' da web and happened across a beautiful man. To be specific a male model. Usually those guys don't do it for me as they tend to be too girly pretty-ish. I like my mens manly, if ya know wha'd I mean(instert lecherous eyebrow wiggle here). But this was one was just too yummy to ignore. Allow me to introduce Garrett Neff to the Hotter Boy Thread...

View attachment 77586


View attachment 77587


View attachment 77588


View attachment 77589



Apparently he looks best in black and white and dripping wet....I tend to agree. :wubu:


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 21, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Ok i like the Soaps, so let me share a few of the hunks from there
> 
> Tyler Christopher



Holy crap! :smitten:


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 22, 2010)

Uhmmm do cartoon characters count? How about animal characters? Im not sayin I wanna jump on a drawn furry, but...






Something about Disney's Robin Hood makes me all giddy and... *swoon*. I loved him when I was a child. LOVED him. hahahah :wubu:


----------



## kayrae (Mar 23, 2010)

i still have a crush on Trent from Daria


----------



## Micara (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok, I gave this matter a lot of thought, and here are my choices:

Ryan Reynolds. My ex and I had a plan to "divide and conquer" him and ScarJo. 






Ewan McGregor. #1 on my Guy List for many, many years running.






James McAvoy. Swoon.






And for cartoon characters, for me, nobody beats Aladdin.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 23, 2010)

swwwoooonnnn! I watched this movie last night, and not only is he a handsome fox, but he has a lovely accent as well. 








Micara said:


> And for cartoon characters, for me, nobody beats Aladdin.



I was also in love with Aladdin! The guy that did his voice was DJ's bf Steve on Full House.


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 23, 2010)

..... nomnomnom :eat2:



















cannot wait for new Robin Hood movie, and not even because of Russell Crowe. Kevin Durand is Little John and (one of my most favorite musicians from one of my most favorite bands EVAR, *Great Big Sea*) Alan Doyle as Alan-a-Dale!!!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 23, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> ..... nomnomnom :eat2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes please......


----------



## Tau (Mar 24, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> So he isn't much of an actor, but I think Paul Walker is such a little hottie!



I adore him. Loved him best in 8 Below - all the glorious doggies just made him hotter.


----------



## Tau (Mar 24, 2010)

Rewatched Lucky Number Slevin last night. Oh this boy *sigh* 

View attachment 070507-hartnett.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 24, 2010)

Tau said:


> Rewatched Lucky Number Slevin last night. Oh this boy *sigh*



Hell yes....very tasty!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Hell yes....very tasty!




Tasty....that's a good word for what I want to do to him


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 30, 2010)

right here


----------



## supersizebbw (Mar 30, 2010)

david haye, the yummiest boxer EVER!!! :eat2:


----------



## Tau (Apr 1, 2010)

supersizebbw said:


> david haye, the yummiest boxer EVER!!! :eat2:



Gah! Pantywetting Mancandy Deluxe!!!!


----------



## kayrae (Apr 1, 2010)

i love his show



Saoirse said:


> right here


----------



## Misha (Apr 1, 2010)

Rutger Hauer........ 

View attachment hsup04b.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 1, 2010)

Misha said:


> Rutger Hauer........



Hell to the yes.....I have found him quite appealing since my teen years :wubu:


----------



## disaster117 (Apr 5, 2010)

Steve Carell. Nothing more needs to be said. 

View attachment steve carell omggg.jpg

View attachment steve carell DIRL.jpg


----------



## meggyloo123 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Micara (Apr 5, 2010)

meggyloo123 said:


>



Yes!!!!!! This!!!!! This used to be my desktop wallpaper!!! :smitten::kiss2::wubu:


----------



## Micara (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, I've had a bad day, and so I'm doing my Hot Nerds Countdown to make me feel better. 

Nerd #1: Justin Bartha





Nerd #2: Seth Green. I've had a crush on him forever.





Nerd #3: Seth Rogen. Sigh. 





Nerd #4: Topher Grace





Nerd #5: Jon Stewart. How can you not love Jon Stewart?


----------



## Tooz (Apr 5, 2010)

Ohhh yeah.


----------



## Tau (Apr 5, 2010)

Beast - I loved the Beast better than the Prince he turned into - just pure Yum.

And then Downey Jr and Law - these two *happy sigh* I wasn't mad about that movie but these two make every second worth it :wubu: 

View attachment wallpapers-beauty-beast.jpg


View attachment mail.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2010)

mmmmmmm hmmmm.


----------



## disaster117 (Apr 10, 2010)

Steve Burton, general hospital?!

View attachment steve burton.jpg

View attachment steve burton2.jpg

View attachment steve burton body.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

I want this man so bad. Then and now.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I want this man so bad. Then and now.




hahaha..you already did it...


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 13, 2010)

I know he has been on here before, but I had a dream about him the other night  Sighhhhhhh  Pretty boys and facial hair! Yum!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I know he has been on here before, but I had a dream about him the other night  Sighhhhhhh  Pretty boys and facial hair! Yum!



Oh hell yes! I am such a cradle snatcher lol! But he is so god damn cute :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 13, 2010)

my Haggis boys. love them!






















(^^Mark's face is priceless haha!)

Brian-




Craig-




James-




Mark-




Trevor-


----------



## Dolce (Apr 13, 2010)

disaster117 said:


> Steve Carell. Nothing more needs to be said.
> 
> View attachment 78176
> 
> View attachment 78177



Is it wrong to like his hairy chest? Seksi!


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 14, 2010)

OMNOMNOM!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> OMNOMNOM!!!



Yes, yes, YES!


----------



## BeautifulBigD (Apr 14, 2010)

Colin Farrell





Ryan Reynolds





Charlie Hunnam





Rey Maualuga


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> Colin Farrell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie Hunnam---Jax? Hubba hubba.


----------



## Micara (Apr 15, 2010)

Henry Ian Cusick... :smitten:


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 15, 2010)

BeautifulBigD said:


> Colin Farrell
> 
> Ryan Reynolds
> 
> ...



BBD, I am really liking your taste in men!!! Delicious :eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> OMNOMNOM!!!



Holy shit yeah... and pretty much every guy who plays ancient Roman roles...

Spartacus


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 15, 2010)

Asher Roth anyone? :wubu: 

View attachment asher-roth-gshock-ad.jpg


View attachment asher.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2010)

I can't rep you, succubus... even though I have no clue when the last time I repped you was... but I love Asher!


----------



## Micara (Apr 16, 2010)

Jonathan Roy! :smitten: I love me some hockey guys.


----------



## Buffie (Apr 18, 2010)

The FDA recommends a daily dose of Jason Wade. This thread has been deemed deficient.

Here, let me fix that for you. 

View attachment Lifehouse+08whoweare.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 18, 2010)

Buffie said:


> The FDA recommends a daily dose of Jason Wade. This thread has been deemed deficient.
> 
> Here, let me fix that for you.



Ohh, he is adorable....like a tasty little tidbit


----------



## Lamia (Apr 18, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I don't know if he has been done before......I know I haven't done him  He is just perfect in my books, with the right amount of manliness without being too "he man".
> Jeffrey Dean Morgan is delish, and I have a serious passion for a bit of facial hair.



I've had the hots for this guy ever since The Watchmen.

My favorites

Liam Neeson





Nathan Fillion Cap'n Mal FTW!





I've always had the hots for Brian Denehy





My first loves Duran Duran






Patrick Stewart as Captain Picard







Worf







Clancy Brown as The Kurgen in Highlander


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Lamia said:


> I've had the hots for this guy ever since The Watchmen.
> 
> My favorites
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhh Liam Neeson. Did you see Taken? Nom nom nom.


----------



## DreamyInToronto (Apr 18, 2010)

Rooooooowwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! 

View attachment Jared.jpg


View attachment Jensen.jpg


----------



## Tau (Apr 18, 2010)

DreamyInToronto said:


> Rooooooowwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!



Oh God, the love I have for these boys *humps* even after their recent douchy PR disastery youtube vids 

My current obsession - Michael Trucco (Sam Anders) from Battle Star Galactica *drooooolz* 

View attachment sam.jpg


----------



## Tau (Apr 18, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> OMNOMNOM!!!



Definite dish - loved him best in Terminator - but the skirt's much too long!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

OMG Lamia! I THOUGHT that was Brian Denehey! Hubba hubba!


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 18, 2010)

View attachment jonnylang_17sb-new.jpg


Jonny Lang... I want to have his babies. Seeing him live... whew.. *fans self*


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 18, 2010)

Sexy and sweet Ghanian actor Van Wicker. He plays in many Nollywood films. 














French-Algerian actor Moa Khouas was in the film "Rendition" and the French film "Lila Says". (He looks like a young Obama)


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 19, 2010)

Introducing my future husband (!), Alex Scally from Beach House:











When I am at Glastonbury Festival in June, I WILL track him down. And I will make him love me  Lol!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh Asher....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wif0weJiSvE


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 22, 2010)

i need him.

View attachment 78971


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 22, 2010)

The new doctor on Grey's....NICE! Jason George 

View attachment Untitled-2 copy.jpg


View attachment jason-winston-george-in-una-foto-promozionale-per-la-seconda-stagione-di-eli-stone-89222.jpg


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well i can not believe this man is not on here yet? Or were you all saving him for the hottest boy thread??? Well in my opinion anyways!!


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 22, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Well i can not believe this man is not on here yet? Or were you all saving him for the hottest boy thread??? Well in my opinion anyways!!



Yes, Paul is a babe.

But I've always loved George. :wubu:







or, ya know... all of them!


----------



## isamarie69 (Apr 22, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Yes, Paul is a babe.
> 
> But I've always loved George. :wubu:
> 
> ...



RIGHT! You can't go wrong with a Liverpudlian. I love George he was pure talent, though i love Paul more then well almost anything (kids and God first) I have always said some of the most beautiful Beatle songs were Geoerges.

This is a real heartwarming video of George watching a tape of The Beatles 10 years later and commenting, I love the faces he makes. Hope you enjoy it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAZGpFrx8G0


----------



## Buffie (May 2, 2010)

Anyone know if Lit is still together? Their singer is hawt. A. Jay Popoff, meow! 

View attachment AJayPopoff.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (May 2, 2010)

Buffie said:


> Anyone know if Lit is still together? Their singer is hawt. A. Jay Popoff, meow!


Oh. My. How pretty.


----------



## Cece Larue (May 2, 2010)

Buffie said:


> Anyone know if Lit is still together? Their singer is hawt. A. Jay Popoff, meow!



Ummm Yes please!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2010)

I wish there were more hottie BHM's on here.

I wish more hottie BHM's posted pictures, period.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 2, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I wish there were more hottie BHM's on here.
> 
> I wish more hottie BHM's posted pictures, period.



Ok, hows about a bit of Nick Frost....I think he is a cutie pie! 

View attachment Celebrities+Attend+World+Premiere+Run+Fat+tgILqRGAOa8l.jpg


View attachment 6a00d8341bfc7553ef00e54f2344778834-640wi.jpg


View attachment Nick Frost.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, hows about a bit of Nick Frost....I think he is a cutie pie!



Yay! He definitley is.

Well done.


----------



## MissCantBeWrong (May 2, 2010)

Yeah, I know he's gay but he's still hot: 






and then this big fella


----------



## littlefairywren (May 3, 2010)

MissCantBeWrong said:


> Yeah, I know he's gay but he's still hot:



He is gay?? Ok, I so need to get my gaydar fixed!


----------



## spiritangel (May 3, 2010)

MissCantBeWrong said:


> Yeah, I know he's gay but he's still hot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yep have to agree there have such a crush :wubu: on John Barrowman I mean he can sing, dance and kick alien butt who wouldnt

He is gay?? Ok, I so need to get my gaydar fixed!

well in dr who and torchwood he is a Ill sleep with anything male female interspecies lol


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

RUSSELL WONG IS THE SEXIEST ASIAN MAN ALIVE! (Even though he is Hapa)


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Yes, Paul is a babe.
> 
> But I've always loved George. :wubu:
> 
> ...



John was a cutie


----------



## Saoirse (May 5, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> RUSSELL WONG IS THE SEXIEST ASIAN MAN ALIVE! (Even though he is Hapa)



I <3 Russell Wong. mmmmmmmm


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I <3 Russell Wong. mmmmmmmm



Have mercy....it's hot in herrrrrrr........:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (May 5, 2010)

Too much hotness in this thread, you ladies have good tastes..


----------



## MissCantBeWrong (May 6, 2010)

spiritangel said:


> Yep have to agree there have such a crush :wubu: on John Barrowman I mean he can sing, dance and kick alien butt who wouldnt
> 
> He is gay?? Ok, I so need to get my gaydar fixed!
> 
> well in dr who and torchwood he is a Ill sleep with anything male female interspecies lol





Yep, he's tall, beefy, talented and handsome as well as completely gay. But that's OK, he's still fun to look at!


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2010)

Vampire Diaries has eaten my brain. The eyecandy on that show should be illegal. In fact, the CW in general has crazy amounts of eyecandy. My current obsession - God this boy *drowns in drool* He could give Lestat competition if there was ever a baddy vampire contest. I'm pretty sure he's already on here but I figure there's no such thing as too much yummy 

View attachment ian-somerhalder-as-boone-carlyle.jpg


----------



## Tau (May 8, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Ok, hows about a bit of Nick Frost....I think he is a cutie pie!



I LOVE him!!! Simon Pegg also a major fave! Hot Fuzz soothes my soul :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (May 14, 2010)

I saw the new Robin Hood film with Russel Crow... It was pretty good, especially with all the lovely eye candy on the big screen.


I think I have a new 'dream man'... the hot hot hot Kevin Durand.... He played little John in the film and has been around for a while... 
View attachment 79849
View attachment 79847
View attachment 79848



Sigh, the tall hottness. :smitten:


----------



## Saoirse (May 18, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I saw the new Robin Hood film with Russel Crow... It was pretty good, especially with all the lovely eye candy on the big screen.
> 
> 
> I think I have a new 'dream man'... the hot hot hot Kevin Durand.... He played little John in the film and has been around for a while...
> ...



yea he is some tall hotness! But Im going to see the new Robin Hood simply because of Alan Doyle. mmmmm hes a Canadian/singer/songwriter/musician and Ive had the pleasure of seeing his band (one of my absolute favorites!)twice. Im so excited to see him on the big screen!!!!










GREAT BIG SEA!!!!


----------



## Aust99 (May 19, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> yea he is some tall hotness! But Im going to see the new Robin Hood simply because of Alan Doyle. mmmmm hes a Canadian/singer/songwriter/musician and Ive had the pleasure of seeing his band (one of my absolute favorites!)twice. Im so excited to see him on the big screen!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah... He was FINE too!!! :smitten:


----------



## isamarie69 (May 31, 2010)

Ok heres 2 of my dream men the first one is Jakob Dylan Hes number 3 on my list and the 2nd one is Stephen Jenkins of third eye blind. YUMMY!!!


----------



## isamarie69 (May 31, 2010)

Omg how could i forget Brandon Boyd GRRR baby grrrr


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 10, 2010)

thread revivallll

Ive been watching Criminal Minds again.

Matthew Gray Gubler is my new make-believe boyfriend.


























not gonna lie. i just came. a lot.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 10, 2010)

Both of these delicious men, full of quirky hotness! :happy::smitten:

Jeff Goldblum & Julian Sands 

View attachment jeffud9.jpg


View attachment JulianSands.jpg


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 10, 2010)

Jonathan Rhys Meyers.

:wubu::smitten::happy::smitten::eat2:

The eyes, the lips, the body. Henry VIII never looked so good! 

View attachment tudors-jonathan-rhys-meyers-16811-550x440.jpg


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Jul 10, 2010)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Jonathan Rhys Meyers.
> 
> :wubu::smitten::happy::smitten::eat2:
> 
> The eyes, the lips, the body. Henry VIII never looked so good!



Definitely gotta agree with you there! Soooo hot!!!!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 10, 2010)

First off, great thread, I love me some hotties! Secondly, I was not about to go through 18 pages of this to see if my hotties were already up here, so I'm just adding them. 

My hotties:
1. Jake Gyllenhaal 
2. Leonardo DiCaprio
3. Jude Law


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 10, 2010)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Both of these delicious men, full of quirky hotness! :happy::smitten:
> 
> Jeff Goldblum & Julian Sands



Oh yes! I love Jeff Goldblum, he is soooo tasty!



msbard90 said:


> First off, great thread, I love me some hotties! Secondly, I was not about to go through 18 pages of this to see if my hotties were already up here, so I'm just adding them.
> 
> My hotties:
> 1. Jake Gyllenhaal
> ...



Nomnomnom Jake :wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 10, 2010)

I totally approve of Jake and Jude, lol.:wubu::eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 10, 2010)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Both of these delicious men, full of quirky hotness! :happy::smitten:
> 
> Jeff Goldblum & Julian Sands




MmMMMmMm Julian Sands.... :bow:


Rutger Hauer


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 11, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I totally approve of Jake and Jude, lol.:wubu::eat2:



MMMM yes we have had this discussion about Jude before .....


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Jul 11, 2010)

Mmmmmm, T.I., someone help, I'm dribbling lol


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 11, 2010)

And all the players of the Spanish Soccer team. If I was more of a slut, I would line them up against the wall, and well, you know what happens next........


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 11, 2010)

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Mmmmmm, T.I., someone help, I'm dribbling lol



Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw him on the BET awards show and he was looking mighty fine!


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 12, 2010)

BlackBBW2010 said:


> Mmmmmm, T.I., someone help, I'm dribbling lol



ooh yes 
I even have a TI tee shirt lol


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Jul 12, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> ooh yes
> I even have a TI tee shirt lol



Now I need to get me one of those, so I can keep him right where I want him lol


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 12, 2010)

Is it bad that I just sat and reviewed this whole thread?  Some days you just _have to!_

Adore this Misha guy and his eyes . . . . 

View attachment Misha.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 12, 2010)

DameQ said:


> Is it bad that I just sat and reviewed this whole thread?  Some days you just _have to!_
> 
> Adore this Misha guy and his eyes . . . .



Oooh, who is he and where is he from? How adorable! :happy:


----------



## Dmitra (Jul 13, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oooh, who is he and where is he from? How adorable! :happy:



His name is Misha Collins and he's currently on Supernatural playing the angel Castiel. Swoonworthy!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 13, 2010)

DameQ said:


> Is it bad that I just sat and reviewed this whole thread?  Some days you just _have to!_
> 
> Adore this Misha guy and his eyes . . . .



His eyes have a pretty shape like almonds.......


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 13, 2010)

DameQ said:


> His name is Misha Collins and he's currently on Supernatural playing the angel Castiel. Swoonworthy!



Yah ha! Swoonworthy is right 
Excellent taste, DameQ!


----------



## Bron82 (Jul 14, 2010)

Thought I'd throw my 2 bits in on this one... 

In no particular order, my top 3 hotties are:

1) TNA Wrestling's "Desmond Wolfe" 





2) Jason Statham





3) Robert Pattinson





Clearly I have a soft spot for English men. :happy::smitten::wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2010)

I made a list of my own like this awhile back because friends of mine were picking on me for my taste in guys saying I only liked those who looked like 12 year old boys. (I was really hurt) And so I made a small photo album of celebrities I could name from the top of my head that I found sexy or hot :wubu: 

So if anyone wants to see the list, here's the link: 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=117263&id=509177823&l=93b4fae19e

There's, I think, about 30 different guys in there  Lotsa hunkiness.


----------



## calauria (Jul 14, 2010)

Isn't he adorable??:wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 14, 2010)

calauria said:


> Isn't he adorable??:wubu:




Awww. I have the biggest grin.

What a cutie little fella.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

More Russell Wong!











It's a crime to be that hot


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Ramsey Noah




Sorry I have a thing for Sean Paul :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 14, 2010)

Errrmmmmm.....I have a complaint. It's a shame that *I* have to post this pic because this guy is the same age as my oldest daughter. It's WRONG of me to be looking. That being said....this kid DESERVES a place in this thread since vampire boy's pic was put up.




















happyface83 said:


> Sorry I have a thing for Sean Paul :wubu::wubu:



Don't be sorry.....I'm weak for him, too. How did you miss him the other two times I've posted him in this thread?? :wubu::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don't be sorry.....I'm weak for him, too. How did you miss him the other two times I've posted him in this thread?? :wubu::bow::bow::bow:



:doh:I was blinded by so much hotness!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 15, 2010)

oh god.......
:smitten: 

View attachment jonathan-rhys-meyers-20071217-352224.jpg


View attachment Jonnehtorso.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Jul 24, 2010)

I caught an episode of "Unplugged" featuring Lifehouse and I felt compelled to post a new pic of Jason Wade who has appeared in this thread twice before but if we're going to obsess on a subject, I picked a good one, right?

There has to be something wrong with him. No human is that pretty, that talented and so unbelievably dreamy. He probably drools in his sleep or chews with his mouth open or some off-putting thing. I mean, how can he really seem so perfect??? 

View attachment normalize_jpeg.jhtml.jpeg


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> oh god.......
> :smitten:



OMG Jonathan Rhys Meyers I have loved him since Bend It Like Beckham


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

GWARrior said:


> YES. Its true that I have been on a Mighty Boosh/Russell Brand bender for days now. They are like a fucking drug.
> 
> I love seeing Noel and Russell kiss.
> 
> ...



After watching many episodes of Never Mind The Buzzcocks I have such a crush on Noel Fielding


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

comaseason said:


> mmmm David Tennant - good call.



Yes please - I'd ride in his TARDIS anyday


----------



## blue_eyes (Jul 24, 2010)

OMG I went thru all the pages and no one has even mentioned Dominic Purcell 











Hottest scene in Blade Trinity

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leUjQndG7_0


also 

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 24, 2010)

blue_eyes said:


> OMG I went thru all the pages and no one has even mentioned Dominic Purcell
> 
> also
> 
> Lenny Kravitz



Hell yes!!! :wubu:


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 24, 2010)

blue_eyes said:


> After watching many episodes of Never Mind The Buzzcocks I have such a crush on Noel Fielding



he's hilarious! I love that show!


----------



## *Ravenous* (Jul 24, 2010)

AnotherJessica said:


> Am I the only one that watches The Bachelor? I think he's one of the best looking guys I've ever seen. LOOK AT THAT SMILE!



Nice smile Horrible personality hes a Narsy...


----------



## *Ravenous* (Jul 24, 2010)

Cant remember if I posted something here before but I choose these guys...:smitten::smitten::smitten: Craig Owens (Former Singer of Chiodos) and Actor Jake Gyllenhaal (Prince of Persia, Brothers, The good Girl, Bubble Boy) 

View attachment 15304_377137096764_586986764_4214899_1882110_n.jpg


View attachment jake-gyllenhaal-sexy-00014.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ravenous* said:


> Cant remember if I posted something here before but I choose these guys...:smitten::smitten::smitten: Craig Owens (Former Singer of Chiodos) and Actor Jake Gyllenhaal (Prince of Persia, Brothers, The good Girl, Bubble Boy)



Awesome! I love guys with tattoos! And I still have a huge crush on Jake ever since watching Brokeback mountain! <fans self>


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 17, 2010)

I was feeling a bit fidgety, and found myself some candy.....lol. Henry Cavill is adorable, and he knows how to wear puffy shirt :wubu: 

View attachment henry-cavill-upstreet-magazine-01.jpg


View attachment hen.jpg


View attachment tumblr_kvh4v0XChG1qawt1wo1_500.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, LFW. lol. Candy indeed. And the symbolism in that last picture is great. Sword next to sword, as it were. lolol


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I was feeling a bit fidgety, and found myself some candy.....lol. Henry Cavill is adorable, and he knows how to wear puffy shirt :wubu:



THANK YOU for reviving this thread... xoxoxo:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm currently crushing on Jason Lee's Elvis-ified police detective Dwight Hendricks on TNT's new cop drama, Memphis Beat. Lee's never looked hotter.






You've gotta love the 'burns.






Hello, hottie.






Gimme some of that.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 17, 2010)

30s, he looks like what Ryan Reynolds will look like when he's older! :wubu:

And gotta say... that's not a bad thing at all!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 17, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow, LFW. lol. Candy indeed. And the symbolism in that last picture is great. Sword next to sword, as it were. lolol



Hahaha, I like the way you think BBM 



Aust99 said:


> THANK YOU for reviving this thread... xoxoxo:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:



Oh, it was MY pleasure lol :happy:


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 17, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I was feeling a bit fidgety, and found myself some candy.....lol. Henry Cavill is adorable, and he knows how to wear puffy shirt :wubu:



Tried to rep you for this LFW but nooo! That man is just so gosh darn pretty, I could cry. lol



*Ravenous* said:


> Cant remember if I posted something here before but I choose these guys...:smitten::smitten::smitten: Craig Owens (Former Singer of Chiodos) and Actor Jake Gyllenhaal (Prince of Persia, Brothers, The good Girl, Bubble Boy)



I finally saw Brokeback Mountain (go Netflix!) and that pushed my appreciation of Jake G. over into the fluttery zone. *fans face*


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 17, 2010)

You can keep your boys. I'll have this man.




*sigh* Alan Rickman, why aren't there more men like you?


----------



## Filly (Aug 18, 2010)

*Ok Ladies, hold onto your hats!! I present....... *drum roll*

BEAR GRYLLS!! (Edward Michael Grylls). :smitten::smitten::smitten:

The sexiest and most fearless man on TV!! I'm literally salivating at the mere thought of how this man handles himself in the wild. If you like outgoing and adventurous men, then this is the man for you!! See TV show called "Man vs Wild"






If I hear a bad word spoken about this man, I will have to open up a can of whoop ass and take you down!!! *


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 18, 2010)

dcoyote, there is something about the handsomeness of older men that screams sophistication. 

I've always had a fascination with the former prime minister of Jamaica, Michael Manley.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 18, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> You can keep your boys. I'll have this man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. He's one sexy Englishman. I also own this t-shirt:


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 20, 2010)

Filly said:


> *Ok Ladies, hold onto your hats!! I present....... *drum roll*
> 
> BEAR GRYLLS!! (Edward Michael Grylls). :smitten::smitten::smitten:
> 
> ...




oh crap i love this man! mmmmm 'specially when he jumps into freezing water and has to get naked by a fire.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 20, 2010)

This is my kind of thread, the only thing missing is this:



 Troy Garity



 Evan Seinfeld




Opie on Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 21, 2010)

He's the father of five kids now.....and he's still hot


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 21, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He's the father of five kids now.....and he's still hot



I think that's the nicest photo I've seen of him, ever. Go, GEF!


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 21, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He's the father of five kids now.....and he's still hot



I would have had his babies, if only he had asked lol. He IS still hot!


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 8, 2010)

this guy is a local musician. and HOTTIE.

so, I go to open mic at a bar every week, cause sometimes he's MC. last time I went, I fantasized aloud to a male friend of mine... he got kinda jealous! haha











basically, I want him inside me.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hello sexy ass warewolf on True Blood!!!

Joe Manganiello


View attachment 84414
View attachment 84416
View attachment 84415



:wubu::kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Sep 9, 2010)

:smitten: He is yummy. Good choice. :smitten:





Aust99 said:


> Hello sexy ass warewolf on True Blood!!!
> 
> Joe Manganiello
> 
> ...


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Hello sexy ass warewolf on True Blood!!!
> 
> Joe Manganiello
> 
> ...



Oh my, now that is a werewolf that can nibble on my neck (or wherever), anytime :wubu:


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Sep 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Hello sexy ass warewolf on True Blood!!!
> 
> Joe Manganiello
> 
> ...





Wow :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Your welcome ladies!!!


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 11, 2010)

Toby from _Transamerica_ is my favorite role (so far) of this guy, Kevin Zegers, though pretty closely followed by Woody in _It's a Boy Girl Thing_. Enjoy.  

View attachment KevinZTransamericaPond.jpg


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 14, 2010)

Shamelessly stolen from another thread, Carter Oosterhouse is now where he belongs . . . !  

View attachment img_carter.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 14, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Shamelessly stolen from another thread, Carter Oosterhouse is now where he belongs . . . !



Oooh, that makes me want to lick the screen!!! Dear God....they need to make more of him :wubu:


----------



## StickMan (Sep 15, 2010)

For a moment, I wondered why we have a hot guys thread, but no hot GIRLS thread. Then it hit me, we've got all the hot girls we could want prowling this forum.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 15, 2010)

StickMan said:


> For a moment, I wondered why we have a hot guys thread, but no hot GIRLS thread. Then it hit me, we've got all the hot girls we could want prowling this forum.



ha ha... smooth dude!! 






:kiss2:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 15, 2010)

Speaking of musicians... how can you not love Wayne Coyne?











Maybe I'm just too much of a Flaming Lips fan, but how can you _not_ love a guy who is so enamored with plastic?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 19, 2010)

StickMan said:


> For a moment, I wondered why we have a hot guys thread, but no hot GIRLS thread. Then it hit me, we've got all the hot girls we could want prowling this forum.


There has been one since 2008. You guys just never bother to bump it


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 19, 2010)

Simon Balthazar of Fanfarlo, especially in this video, not the least because of the whole Mormon uniform thing going on. 

View attachment Image1.jpg


View attachment Image4.jpg


View attachment Image8.jpg


View attachment Image3.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 19, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Simon Balthazar of Fanfarlo, especially in this video, not the least because of the whole Mormon uniform thing going on.



love him! Fanfarlo is awesome!


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 19, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> thread revivallll
> 
> Ive been watching Criminal Minds again.
> 
> Matthew Gray Gubler is my new make-believe boyfriend.



Obviously, I consider MGG to be my make believe boyfriend too. 

You know that list people have, where they get to "cheat" with a certain celebrity, but only because that person is a celebrity and it will [probably] never happen?

Matthew Gray Gubler is my entire list.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 19, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> love him! Fanfarlo is awesome!



I'm beginning to think you and I might have the same taste in fellas.


----------



## Saoirse (Sep 19, 2010)

Rebecca said:


> Obviously, I consider MGG to be my make believe boyfriend too.
> 
> You know that list people have, where they get to "cheat" with a certain celebrity, but only because that person is a celebrity and it will [probably] never happen?
> 
> Matthew Gray Gubler is my entire list.



Haha he's my list too. And I like to think that maybe someday it WILL happen. And that gets me thinking about what he might be like in bed. He's either gonna be adorable and awkward or a raging sexual beast.

Im hoping for the latter... :eat2:


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 19, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Haha he's my list too. And I like to think that maybe someday it WILL happen. And that gets me thinking about what he might be like in bed. He's either gonna be adorable and awkward or a raging sexual beast.
> 
> Im hoping for the latter... :eat2:


You do kind of get the impression that he doesn't hold back much and isn't afraid of anything, really, don't ya?

Yup


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 19, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Haha he's my list too. And I like to think that maybe someday it WILL happen. And that gets me thinking about what he might be like in bed. He's either gonna be adorable and awkward or a raging sexual beast.
> 
> Im hoping for the latter... :eat2:





Rebecca said:


> You do kind of get the impression that he doesn't hold back much and isn't afraid of anything, really, don't ya?
> 
> Yup




Here's another pic for you two. Feel better soon, Rebecca! 

The Folded Light guys are darling, too. 

View attachment mggandtwins.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 19, 2010)

I follow his twitter too, already made out with the screen over that photo 


Thank you! 

View attachment 162530958.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 19, 2010)

Gubler is a damn fine young hottie. I keep hoping that he and Garcia will get it together one of these days, but she only has eyes for Morgan.


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 19, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Gubler is a damn fine young hottie. I keep hoping that he and Garcia will get it together one of these days, but she only has eyes for Morgan.



I know, right? I'm a Reed/Garcia shipper fersher.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't know if this guy has been on here before but...






:eat2: :eat1: :wubu:

VILLE VALO!






Yup... that's my contribution for the moment


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 20, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Gubler is a damn fine young hottie. I keep hoping that he and Garcia will get it together one of these days, but she only has eyes for Morgan.


View attachment 84848

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Agent Morgan....:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


Gubler is hot too... lol


----------



## blue_eyes (Sep 21, 2010)

So I couldn't sleep the other night and Deuce Bigalow came on and how could I forget abobut Oded Fehr mmmmmm


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 23, 2010)

Just spotted Edward Norton on The Daily Show...

OMG.

Anyone else like him?! :eat2:

I've kinda crushed on him ever since I was little. He's a frikkin awesome actor, too. But darn... When he's scruffy... he's pretty hot! :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 23, 2010)

:blush:


CarlaSixx said:


> Just spotted Edward Norton on The Daily Show...
> 
> OMG.
> 
> ...


 

Ed in American History X...just...damn. :wubu:


----------



## Fox (Sep 23, 2010)

You know you want Matt Bomer!









And um.. Bill Kaulitz anyone?


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 23, 2010)

Fox said:


> You know you want Matt Bomer!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> And um.. Bill Kaulitz anyone?



I always, Always misread Matt's last name. I'm such a pervert! :doh: He's gorgeous, all right!

And I think the Kaulitz twins are both very handsome young men, though they're a bit too youthful for me.

Here's a couple pics, one of Bill's brother, Tom, and one of Mr. Dimples, aka Josh Holloway. Ah, me and my love of the water . . . . 

View attachment tom_kaulitz_1231958945.jpg


View attachment josh_holloway_in_surf.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 23, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> I always, Always misread Matt's last name. I'm such a pervert! :doh: He's gorgeous, all right!
> 
> And I think the Kaulitz twins are both very handsome young men, though they're a bit too youthful for me.
> 
> Here's a couple pics, one of Bill's brother, Tom, and one of Mr. Dimples, aka Josh Holloway. Ah, me and my love of the water . . . .



Josh Holloway!!! OMG....wet man alert! :eat2:


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 24, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Josh Holloway!!! OMG....wet man alert! :eat2:



Ha ha. I read that as something dirty Kim... hahahaha


----------



## Mishty (Sep 24, 2010)

so, I have an obsession with all things Degrassi:














(is that....yes...yes it is)







Last but not least....






:blush:

Yes, jailbait, BUT it's the hot BOY thread, not hairy sexy man thread. Boys. :happy:


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 24, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ha ha. I read that as something dirty Kim... hahahaha



Hmmm, great minds think alike...or so they say lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

Mishty, yay for Canadian boys! :happy:

Oh... and I loooove your siggy pic!  Just had to say it!


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 30, 2010)

There I was watching _yet another_ Law and Order show having its premiere (Los Angeles) last night and I was surprised to see not one not two but three alumni of Joan of Arcadia. The last time I remember seeing these guys was when they were still kids it seems like. Now look at them! Michael Welch, Chris Marquette, and John Patrick Amedori. 

View attachment Michael Welch.jpg


View attachment Chris Marquette.jpg


View attachment John Patrick Amedori.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 1, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> There I was watching _yet another_ Law and Order show having its premiere (Los Angeles) last night and I was surprised to see not one not two but three alumni of Joan of Arcadia. The last time I remember seeing these guys was when they were still kids it seems like. Now look at them! Michael Welch, Chris Marquette, and John Patrick Amedori.



HOLY SHIT.

I used to watch Joan of Arcadia and I was totally in love with those BOYS. Look at them! They're men!!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 1, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Chris Marquette



Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 1, 2010)

Look at those eyes!


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 3, 2010)

I just have to say -- I think y'alls have terrible taste in men. Between the emo dorks and the guys who look like they're doing 20-to-life, I just don't see it.

But I still love yas.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 3, 2010)

That's why I usually go for Buster Keaton.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 7, 2010)

:blush:


----------



## Mishty (Oct 7, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> Chris Marquette


 :wubu:

Ever since he was a little boy on Judging Amy and Joan of Arcadia. 
He has a filthy mouth, and I love his hair.....


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 7, 2010)

I am soooo loving me some Adam Levine right now... I hear his voice on the radio and get all excited! Which is funny because I hated Maroon 5 when they first came out  He looks so good in his "Misery" video too!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 7, 2010)

Mishty said:


> :wubu:
> 
> Ever since he was a little boy on Judging Amy and Joan of Arcadia.
> He has a filthy mouth, and I love his hair.....



Oh my, what a tasty little parcel he is! That last pic is a keeper!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 8, 2010)

Mr. Eric Bana... who was first a drag race hero!


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 9, 2010)

And a comedian in his native Australia... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpS31FJO8_o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqFcdz4gGKA&feature=related
(Warning - Contains very Australian language and some terms you may not understand... lol)


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> And a comedian in his native Australia...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpS31FJO8_o
> 
> ...




oh my gosh, that was frappin hilarious (the mullet!!) and the accent was so thick I could barely understand hahaha


----------



## MissHoney (Oct 9, 2010)

These are my two favorite men to lust after:











<3


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 9, 2010)

Mishty said:


> :wubu:
> 
> Ever since he was a little boy on Judging Amy and Joan of Arcadia.
> He has a filthy mouth, and I love his hair.....



he made me laugh so much in "Just Friends"...hahaha... his girly scream! That movie is so funny regardless but he was gem in it :happy:


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 9, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> he made me laugh so much in "Just Friends"...hahaha... his girly scream! That movie is so funny regardless but he was gem in it :happy:



Girly screaming? I am so there!!! Donald Faison is another of those girly screamers, yay.  (He almost belongs in the other thread but I can't live by the rules, man!) 

View attachment Donald Faison.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 9, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> oh my gosh, that was frappin hilarious (the mullet!!) and the accent was so thick I could barely understand hahaha


 Ha ha.. that's why I put the warning... did you understand most of the words?? lol



MissHoney said:


> These are my two favorite men to lust after:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god YES!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

Comedy Central just reminded me how damn hott Jemaine Clement is, from Flight of the Conchords. (And yeah, he was in that Outback Steakhouse commercial.)

Damn, he's hott.






Looking quizzical.






Ok, one more.






I heart you, too, Jemaine. :wubu:


----------



## QueenB (Oct 17, 2010)

johnny iuzzini 






and sam worthington... only with glasses on, though. :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Oct 17, 2010)

QueenB said:


> johnny iuzzini



Johnny Johnny Johnny....






That hair....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 17, 2010)

Chord Overstreet. The new kid Sam on Glee. He's 21 so I only feel slightly pervy lusting for him.

View attachment 86051


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 17, 2010)

I love the expression on Efron's face in this (yeah, I cropped out his tummy so we could focus. ). And a couple of shots of Matt Cohen, phew!

I am going to Hell . . . . 

View attachment zac-efron poker short.jpg


View attachment Matt Cohen Guyliner.jpg


View attachment Matt Cohen Greenie.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2010)

Dmitra said:


> I love the expression on Efron's face in this (yeah, I cropped out his tummy so we could focus. ). And a couple of shots of Matt Cohen, phew!
> 
> I am going to Hell . . . .



That first one.....just does it for me. :smitten:


I don't even care that I'm going to hell just for looking at him


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Aust99 (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh dear God yes!!! Paul Newman at ANY age.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Nov 6, 2010)

.. He was terrific in Cool Hand Luke & others. RIP, Paul.

I Absolutely love all of those classic, brilliant actors form a bygone era from stage & screen. I just drool over TCM.:eat2: I was born too late.

Nowadays I'm blissfully content with these gents. Damn, just gimme 90min. in a hotel suite, or a huge shower, with ALL four @ once [cuz I'm greedy like that], and I'm a happy bunny!:bow:

From AMC's Mad Men: Jon Hamm & John Slattery; Actors/ models Boris Kodjoe [been digging him since 2003] & Shemar Moore [he's been on Criminal Minds. I'd break some laws with him. Yum!]!:wubu:
Sorry they're only 'thumbnails'. Its all I could get my mitts on [snatch]. 

View attachment th_JonHamm.jpg


View attachment th_59414_2.jpg


View attachment th_5b143bfa.jpg


View attachment th_shemar_moore.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Nov 6, 2010)

Because...Hamm is good.

Real good. Keep the boys who look like they are 11. 

View attachment 86926


View attachment 86927


View attachment 86928


Oh, to find one like this.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> Because...Hamm is good.
> 
> Real good. Keep the boys who look like they are 11.
> 
> ...



I love him! He is sooo handsome.


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Nov 10, 2010)

He's just so off the charts handsome, a great dramatic actor w/ classic good looks that Hollywood kinda overlooked for, like, 10 or so years. But he's also fall out funny [watch him on 30 Rock & some of their outtakes & end credits. He's too funny.], doesn't take himself [looks included] seriously and is really down to Earth & talented.

He's one of those type of men that will age _really really_ well. Swoon. Lol. :smitten:

He's an out-of-left-field actor that was just meant to play 'Don Draper'/ 'Dick Whitman'. Have you read his life story? OMG, he's experienced some losses & upheavals in his life too. Almost mirrors his characters'. He remains himself but adapts & reinvents himself. Good for him.

Eagerly awaiting Mad Men Season 5 next year. Still waiting to get Season 3 on dvd.

Cheers, fellow Hamm-ettes, *tee-hee*
Katerina


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 14, 2010)

He's probably been posted in here before (and probably from me, too, lol) but I felt like he needed to be here  

I've had a thing for him ever since the days of 3rd Rock From The Sun :wubu: 

View attachment Joseph-Gordon-Levitt.jpg


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 14, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> He's probably been posted in here before (and probably from me, too, lol) but I felt like he needed to be here
> 
> I've had a thing for him ever since the days of 3rd Rock From The Sun :wubu:





He has certainly grown up to be one handsome man! Good choice!


----------



## BigCutiesBleu (Nov 14, 2010)

Adrien Brody.
*drool* 

View attachment adrien-brody.jpg


----------



## BigCutiesBleu (Nov 14, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Comedy Central just reminded me how damn hott Jemaine Clement is, from Flight of the Conchords. (And yeah, he was in that Outback Steakhouse commercial.)
> 
> Damn, he's hott.
> 
> ...



Oh yes! Him too! <3


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 3, 2010)

Sitting here watching 'In Her Shoes' reminded me of another hottie.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 7, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> Sitting here watching 'In Her Shoes' reminded me of another hottie.......



I loved that movie


----------



## graphicsgal (Dec 8, 2010)

The current love of my life, Kelly Slater. 

View attachment Kelly_slater-portrait-phone.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Dec 8, 2010)

I am a straight man, but this guy is, in my opinion, rather handsome:






Seth MacFarlane


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 8, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Seth MacFarlane



Totally because of his eyes and voice  lol.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 10, 2010)

Billy Idol = Can has? 

View attachment billyidol.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 10, 2010)

Well... couldn't find a pic of him with his natural hair colour, but...

:wubu: 

View attachment normal_Tom_Felton_Photocall_EDP_toronto.jpg


----------



## Buffie (Dec 12, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Well... couldn't find a pic of him with his natural hair colour, but...
> 
> :wubu:



No complaints from me. Blonde is my favorite flavor. :happy:

Daniel Johns. ^_^ 

View attachment daniel_johns.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cam Gigandet

He was just in Burlesque and also played James in Twilight.


----------



## shinyapple (Dec 13, 2010)

I am so with you on the Cam Gigandet thing. He looked scuzzy and dirty in all the wrong ways in "Twilight". In "Burlesque" though...so ridiculously, fantastically, deliciously hot. 

He should really walk around naked except for a cereal box more often. In my bedroom, of course!


----------



## mel (Dec 19, 2010)

Buffie said:


> Billy Idol = Can has?





SMA413 said:


> Cam Gigandet
> 
> He was just in Burlesque and also played James in Twilight.



rawrrrr and rawrrrr


----------



## KingColt (Dec 19, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Comedy Central just reminded me how damn hott Jemaine Clement is, from Flight of the Conchords. (And yeah, he was in that Outback Steakhouse commercial.)
> 
> Damn, he's hott.
> 
> ...



Chevalier?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 19, 2010)

SMA413 said:


> Cam Gigandet
> 
> He was just in Burlesque and also played James in Twilight.





mel said:


> ....and rawrrrr



ditto :bow:


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 10, 2011)

Kelsey Tessier :wubu:


----------



## Deven (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm on a Rammstein binge, but I figured this guy was cute enough to throw into the ring:
Christoph Schneider from Rammstein:





And because I <3 Nerds, the talented, funny, and adorable, WIL WHEATON! (Plus, I had a crush on Wesley Crusher in High School [even though Wil is like 16 years older than me])


----------



## penguin (Jan 10, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> And because I <3 Nerds, the talented, funny, and adorable, WIL WHEATON! (Plus, I had a crush on Wesley Crusher in High School [even though Wil is like 16 years older than me])







_Wil Wheaton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_





I counter your Wil Wheaton with some Jim Parsons. Oh. My. God.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 10, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> And because I <3 Nerds, the talented, funny, and adorable, WIL WHEATON! (Plus, I had a crush on Wesley Crusher in High School [even though Wil is like 16 years older than me])



I am so with ya on the Wil Wheaton thing. :wubu: My crush on him has only intensified since he became a part of the web show The Guild (yes, I'm a WoW player).


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 10, 2011)

penguin said:


> _Wil Wheaton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> I counter your Wil Wheaton with some Jim Parsons. Oh. My. God.



That was exactly what I thought of when I saw the first post!  Teehee!

Big Bang Theory FTW! 

---

Actually, Jim Parsons looks like my very first best friend (and bf), who, oddly enough, was also named Sheldon. It's actually the reason I started watching the show... cuz it was like a "holy blast from the past, Batman" kind of thing for me, lol.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> _Wil Wheaton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE Sheldon!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 11, 2011)

Constable Houghton. Media Spokesman for the Vancouver Police Department

I have a huge crush on him. :blush:

Haha.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 11, 2011)

Dustin Hoffman's son Jacob "Jake" Hoffman.. kinda goofy, kinda scruffy.. pretty yummy. 











View attachment JakeHoffman.jpg


----------



## Tau (Jan 11, 2011)

Love this thread - keep finding new men to perv!  My contribution and latest obsession - T.I. MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP!!!!!! 

View attachment ti.jpg


----------



## Deven (Jan 11, 2011)

penguin said:


> _Wil Wheaton!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't gotten into Big Bang Theory yet. I figure I will eventually... like I did with Bones and Dexter.

Speaking of Dexter:






And the Silver Fox (Mark Harmon


----------



## penguin (Jan 11, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I haven't gotten into Big Bang Theory yet. I figure I will eventually... like I did with Bones and Dexter.
> 
> Speaking of Dexter:



OH, it's worth it. And DEXTER. OH I love him.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 11, 2011)

Just saw the newest Narnia movie and OMFG I WANT BEN BARNES. I mean, he was cute in the last one, but he looks more grown up and... just... yum.












and we saw a preview for Thor... omfg. Chris Hemsworth


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jan 11, 2011)

* Keep the boys who look like they are 11. *
That's right - Mama needs a meal - not a snack! :eat2:


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 11, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> and we saw a preview for Thor... omfg. Chris Hemsworth



lol.. Chris Hemsworth was on an Australian soap called Home and nd they had his shirt off at every opportunity.... but he is built like a god now... impressive change. View attachment 89143


View attachment 89144


View attachment 89145


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah, Home and Away. I just can't take it seriously. It's kind of embarrassing to admit how much I used to watch it (and Neighbours), but I gave them both up a long time ago. I swear.


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jan 13, 2011)

Josh Peck. so so pretty


















I'm oddly attracted to Dallas Green. though it may be slightly biased :3


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jan 13, 2011)

Mishty said:


> so, I have an obsession with all things Degrassi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh god. I think I love you hahah
Eli is beauuuuuutiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Dustin Hoffman's son Jacob "Jake" Hoffman.. kinda goofy, kinda scruffy.. pretty yummy.



He kind of reminds me of a young Keanu Reeves


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 16, 2011)

This young man isn't famous (at least not yet) but I found him while looking at pictures of animals, including ones being treated after the horrific flooding in Brisbane. He works at the Lone Pine Koala Sanctuary there. His name is Rory Keenan and the lace monitor lizard he's holding prefers to remain anonymous. 

View attachment RoryKeenanLonePineKoala.jpg


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 18, 2011)

Vincent Caso reminds me soo much of two boys I had a huge crushes on when I was 16. Some tastes never change, I guess? (Hey, he's almost 20.  ) 

View attachment VincentCasoCards.jpg


View attachment vincecasoheadshot.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 18, 2011)

Dmitra said:


> Vincent Caso reminds me soo much of two boys I had a huge crushes on when I was 16. Some tastes never change, I guess? (Hey, he's almost 20.  )


Another fan of _The Guild_?  He is a hottie - but Wil Wheaton is hotter. Even if his character is evil.


----------



## Dmitra (Jan 18, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Another fan of _The Guild_?  He is a hottie - but Wil Wheaton is hotter. Even if his character is evil.



Wil Wheaton is amazing! I've loved him since I first laid eyes on him in ST:TNG.  And, yes, The Guild is one of my fave things.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 20, 2011)

Dmitra said:


> Vincent Caso reminds me soo much of two boys I had a huge crushes on when I was 16. Some tastes never change, I guess? (Hey, he's almost 20.  )



The Highway to Hell never looked so good


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2011)

OMG... Garrett Hedlund

He was in Tron and Country Strong recently. I love his voice too... he could read cereal boxes to me and I'd melt.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't care, he is one of the hottest athletes in history!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 12, 2011)

The good thing about the 2011 Masters... 
Adam Scott


----------



## AmazingAmy (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 13, 2011)

HNNNNGGG I want Tom Felton for Christmas


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 13, 2011)

HNNNG UNF Joseph Gordon-Levitt too. Maybe for my birthday though


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 13, 2011)

MIKA too... He's so foreign and talented and sexy.


----------



## 1love_emily (Apr 13, 2011)

Ricky Ulman from "Phil of the Future" from Disney Channel. I was probably 11 or 12 when this show was popular, so I fell in LOVE with Phil <3


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 14, 2011)

Get naked and get in my bed, NOW!


----------



## BCBeccabae (Apr 15, 2011)

mmm
I can always count on this thread to make me..happy


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

I just dont know why I dont look at this thread more often!!!

so here are soem of mine ...more clothed..lol

they make me go RAwRRrrrrrrr


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 20, 2011)

mel said:


> I just dont know why I dont look at this thread more often!!!
> 
> so here are soem of mine ...more clothed..lol
> 
> they make me go RAwRRrrrrrrr


 

GREAT CHOICES! :eat2:


----------



## mel (Apr 20, 2011)

I forgot one.... Gordon!!! 

and while entering this I saw a new one,,,,,meowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 27, 2011)

mel said:


> I forgot one.... Gordon!!!
> 
> and while entering this I saw a new one,,,,,meowwwwwwwwwwwwww




Oh my! What a big.....cake that guy has :batting:


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 8, 2011)

Garrett Hedlund in Country Strong

GET IN MAH BED! Giddyup!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 8, 2011)

OMG I think I just hmmm - some sexy men...


Here is one Jason Momoa - why does Lisa Bonet get all the pretty boys???? WHY???!!


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a good thread, but it needs more Adrian Brody. 
















Being manly and unshaven with Keanu Reeves. 






Keanu: "And then Bettylulu was all like, 'Well, Keanu, you are hot, but Adrian is my all-time celebrity crush.' So, when that tall hot stack of pancakes, Bettylulu sexes you up, just remember who you have to thank." 

Wait- what? Were we talking about something? I seem to have drifted away to Miss Betty's happy place.


----------



## Pitch (Aug 9, 2011)

This entire thread is one big slew of YESSSSS.


----------



## duraznos (Aug 10, 2011)

not sure if he's been posted, but MICHAEL FASSBENDER is like top three most attractive men alive. if you don't know him (shame on you!), he was in _Inglourious Basterds_ and most recently _X-Men: First Class_.















i think u get the point. but if not, check the accent: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-gwnsxBFO0


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh yes!! I saw him in Fish Tank and, for a brief time, Adrien Brody and I broke up so I could go out with Michael (I have a very active imagination).


----------



## duraznos (Aug 10, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> Oh yes!! I saw him in Fish Tank and, for a brief time, Adrien Brody and I broke up so I could go out with Michael (I have a very active imagination).



lol good thing Adrien was so understanding! yeah Michael was SO hot in Fish Tank. Also in Jane Eyre, which I just saw on Netflix. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzdN2DC3ch8&feature=relmfu


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 10, 2011)

He's probably hot taking out the garbage, putting gas in the car, opening a jar of pickles, changing the ink in his printer, etc... :eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 10, 2011)

This one is for duraznos





John Belmann/The DQ Guy


----------



## nite_mare (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow.. I LOVE LOVE LOVE this thread! LOL. I can honestly say you guys have given me some awesome new mancandy!! But my favorites will always be Ian and Jason... 

View attachment ian.jpg


View attachment Jason_Statham-image-491445.jpg


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't know who he is but he is so lovely to look at. Yummmmmmmmmmyyyyyy:eat2: :wubu: :smitten: 

View attachment DG.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a huge thing for Elijah Wood. My friends love to mock me -- something about hobbit feet, him weighing 100 pounds soaking wet with his shoes on, and be being taller than him (which I'm not).


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 10, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have a huge thing for Elijah Wood. My friends love to mock me -- something about hobbit feet, him weighing 100 pounds soaking wet with his shoes on, and be being taller than him (which I'm not).



That's okay...I have been in love with Seth Green for years and I'm a very, very big girl and 5'10" - I would break the poor guy - but he is so damn hot to me! lol


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 10, 2011)

That's okay...I have been in love with Seth Green for years and I'm a very, very big girl and 5'10" - I would break the poor guy - but he is so damn hot to me! lol He highly intelligent, very funny and well....hmm..likes dogs? LOL




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 10, 2011)

I've loved Seth Green since Buffy.


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh lawd. I cannot believe I forgot about Ewan McGregor!!!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I have a huge thing for Elijah Wood. My friends love to mock me -- something about hobbit feet, him weighing 100 pounds soaking wet with his shoes on, and be being taller than him (which I'm not).



Ahhhh :wubu: I like this post! lol.

I'm still shorter than him, haha, but yeah... I've gotten picked on for liking him cuz of his height and size. As well as Dan Radcliffe who's quite similar. Pfffft. Screw it. I know what I like and I like dat!


----------



## duraznos (Aug 11, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> This one is for duraznos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg yessss mustache action! lol *goes to youtube to watch DQ commercials*


----------



## duraznos (Aug 11, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> Oh lawd. I cannot believe I forgot about Ewan McGregor!!!!



Ewan!!! He's been my fave ever since Moulin Rouge was my REASON FOR LIVING senior year of HS.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Garrett Hedlund in Country Strong
> 
> GET IN MAH BED! Giddyup!



Yum :eat2:



bettylulu said:


> This is a good thread, but it needs more Adrian Brody.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two of my all-time faves !


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 15, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Ahhhh :wubu: I like this post! lol.
> 
> I'm still shorter than him, haha, but yeah... I've gotten picked on for liking him cuz of his height and size. As well as Dan Radcliffe who's quite similar. Pfffft. Screw it. I know what I like and I like dat!



I'm a big Dan Radcliffe fan as well. I love little guys with blue eyes and dark hair. :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 16, 2011)

John Flansburgh


----------



## Tina (Aug 17, 2011)

ummm....





I prefer him without the beard, but who's complaining?


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 18, 2011)

Niccccccce.


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't be the only one who thinks Mayhem from the Allstate commercials is hot. 

RECALCULATING! 






And some Colin Farrell (who looks so much better with a little age on him, IMO):


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 18, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks Mayhem from the Allstate commercials is hot.
> 
> RECALCULATING!
> 
> ...


 

Oh HELL YES! :eat2:


----------



## fluffyandcute (Aug 18, 2011)

He is too hot :wubu: 

View attachment bret michaels.jpg


----------



## duraznos (Aug 18, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks Mayhem from the Allstate commercials is hot.
> 
> RECALCULATING!
> 
> And some Colin Farrell (who looks so much better with a little age on him, IMO):



i LOVE ur taste in men... the mayhem dude was also on 30 rock for a few episodes; he's hilarious. and Colin -- just, yeah. :smitten:

also what you said about him getting better with age is SO true... here he is last week at Letterman:


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 18, 2011)

duraznos said:


> i LOVE ur taste in men... the mayhem dude was also on 30 rock for a few episodes; he's hilarious. :smitten:



Someone told me he was on Oz on HBO and did all kinds of horrible things. It's in my Netflix queue.


----------



## mel (Aug 21, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> I can't be the only one who thinks Mayhem from the Allstate commercials is hot.


 He was also on OZ ..which was on HBO years agoooo...



Tina said:


> ummm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RAWRRRRRRR


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mayhem - Dean Winters and I totally love the new commercial where he is a Raccoon...LOL


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 30, 2011)

Something about him screams sexy...


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 3, 2011)

Adrien Brody and a fluffy dog playing peek a boo!

*swoon*


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 3, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Something about him screams sexy...




I'm guessing what screams sexy about him is...everything! HOT!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes, please. 

View attachment rufus.jpg


----------



## Deven (Sep 3, 2011)

I realized TWO of my TV crushes were high school girl movie crushes (from the same movie at that!)

Josh Charles, who is now currently Will Gardner on The Good Wife. He played Knox Overstreet in Dead Poets Society:





Robert Sean Leonard, Wilson from House. He played Neil Perry in Dead Poets Society:


----------



## duraznos (Sep 3, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> View attachment 96858



he looks familiar... for some reason i have the impression he played a jerk in something lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 3, 2011)

duraznos said:


> he looks familiar... for some reason i have the impression he played a jerk in something lol



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001722/


----------



## duraznos (Sep 3, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001722/



of course! Jasper from _The Holiday_... he's hot


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 3, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I realized TWO of my TV crushes were high school girl movie crushes (from the same movie at that!)
> 
> Josh Charles, who is now currently Will Gardner on The Good Wife. He played Knox Overstreet in Dead Poets Society:
> 
> ...



My friends and I were Dead Poet's Society junkies in high school, too. I was partial to Charlie. 

I always wonder why Wilson and House are friends? House is such a complete jerk to Wilson.


----------



## Deven (Sep 3, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> I always wonder why Wilson and House are friends? House is such a complete jerk to Wilson.



House bailed Wilson out of jail... sorta. But House is why he landed there in the FIRST PLACE...


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm voting for Richard Engel, war correspondent. Not only is he handsome, he's smart _and_ brave. This is a man you know could spring into action and protect you in a crisis -- my kind of man.


----------



## shinyapple (Sep 4, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes, please.
> 
> View attachment 96858



Ginny, we seem to frequently find the same men attractive. If we are ever in the same place, it may be a girl fight! lol Don't get between me and the Brits or I'mma take you down.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 4, 2011)

Call me weird but I find Gary Sinise so hot!

Speaking of journalists, Anderson Cooper is a cutie too.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 4, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I realized TWO of my TV crushes were high school girl movie crushes (from the same movie at that!)
> 
> Josh Charles, who is now currently Will Gardner on The Good Wife. He played Knox Overstreet in Dead Poets Society:



Wow, he is hot. He look like he can split you into two in bed :wubu::wubu: Look at those intense eyes!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 4, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> Ginny, we seem to frequently find the same men attractive. If we are ever in the same place, it may be a girl fight! lol Don't get between me and the Brits or I'mma take you down.



LOL! Clearly we both have good taste.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 4, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> Call me weird but I find Gary Sinise so hot!




Good call- I think he's the bomb :smitten:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't usually develop things for men older than me or who aren't "pretty boys," but I have a huge thing for Sean Bean.






I think its the big sword from LOTR.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 4, 2011)

Oooooo...nice!


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 5, 2011)

Honestly... I just might lose my shit all over this guy.  (And if that sounds dirty and deranged.. well, I'm okay with that, too.) 










And my long-term, unending love of Kevin Spacey has never and will never falter.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 5, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> Oooooo...nice!



I know other women find him hot. He was voted hottest man in Britain or something like that at one point. He's just not my type. Too old, too rugged, too blond, yet I melt.

You can have a general type, but sometimes somebody else catches your eye.

(And Daniel Craig . . . also lovely, even if he is blond!)


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 5, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> You can have a general type, but sometimes somebody else catches your eye.



I totally agree. I normally prefer the dark, brooding type. But I do like his ruggedness (is that how that is spelled? It looks weird written out) and his green eyes. 

I really have a thing for stubble. My husband has a goatee and I love when he hasn't trimmed it up and it goes all wild and unruly. Normally in his life he's really controlled, organized and meticulous, so maybe it's the contrast? 

Here is one who doesn't fit my type completely (he's too short, too blonde, but he does the brooding extremely well), but I love:


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 5, 2011)

Chris Pohl for sure.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 5, 2011)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Chris Pohl for sure.



Is that the same guy this is in your avatar pic?


----------



## duraznos (Sep 5, 2011)

DITTO on Sean Bean! ... and I recently discovered Taylor Kinney, who is in the new Lady Gaga video (You and I) and was apparently on Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 5, 2011)

There's only one vampire guy for me. . . Spike, er, James Marsters.






He also sings and plays guitar. :eat2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 5, 2011)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Chris Pohl for sure.



WOAH! :smitten:

Well this post caught my attention the most out of all on the last 2 pages :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2011)

Desmond Harrington (a.k.a. Joey Quinn on Dexter). He's been looking a little... plastic in the recent seasons, but before all that weight loss/work that was done, he was so friggin hot.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

Garrett Hedlund.

He was adorable in a lot of films, _I know_. 





Excuse my fascination with cowboy hats and scruff, I'm southern. 











It could of been his cheesy country music for the Country Strong sound track....I'm a sucker for a crooner. 

_Holy_ spank bait.


----------



## SMA413 (Sep 6, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Garrett Hedlund.
> 
> He was adorable in a lot of films, _I know_.
> 
> ...



I couldn't rep you back but...

HOLY FUCKING HELL I LOVE HIM!  With that twang in Country Strong, he could read a cereal box to me and my panties would drop. :wubu:

Too bad my douche of an ex's little brother looks EXACTLY like him. Makes it a little creepy.


----------



## duraznos (Sep 6, 2011)

I just watched _Pride and Prejudice_ again tonight.






Matthew Macfadyen... he's good looking but for me it's his voice. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xg8FqPpJC4I&feature=related

and this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGmCZnliYmg&feature=related


----------



## HayleeRose (Sep 6, 2011)

Jim Sturgess, He was in the new film, ONE DAY with anne hathaway.. 

View attachment imagesCA1YT60W.jpg


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 6, 2011)

duraznos said:


> DITTO on Sean Bean! ... and I recently discovered Taylor Kinney, who is in the new Lady Gaga video (You and I) and was apparently on Vampire Diaries.



Oh nice! I may have to start watching Vampire Diaries.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 6, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Garrett Hedlund.
> 
> He was adorable in a lot of films, _I know_.
> 
> ...



He is way hot, but I can't bring myself to watch Country Strong because of my strong dislike of Gwyneth Patrow.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 6, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Garrett Hedlund.
> 
> He was adorable in a lot of films, _I know_.
> 
> ...


 
I beat you, lady! Yummy!


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 6, 2011)

^^^Love the cowboy look too! 

I don't know who this is, but wow!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> He is way hot, but I can't bring myself to watch Country Strong because of my strong dislike of Gwyneth Patrow.



If it helps any, she kills herself in this one.


yeah that was a baaad spoiler. 
:doh:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> Too bad my douche of an ex's little brother looks EXACTLY like him. Makes it a little creepy.


That could be creepy, or something to try out(depending on age and vodka intake)



duraznos said:


> I just watched _Pride and Prejudice_ again tonight.



Missus Dahcy,Missus Dahcy...... the final scene leaves me heart sick every tiiimmmmee. 



Surlysomething said:


> I beat you, lady! Yummy!



Great minds think alike,eh?


----------



## duraznos (Sep 6, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> Oh nice! I may have to start watching Vampire Diaries.



i don't think he's on the show anymore tho  bummer


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 6, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is that the same guy this is in your avatar pic?



Haha no, the profile picture is ME.

The picture I posted on this thread is Chris Pohl xD


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 6, 2011)

Pfft, his nose gets me EVERY time.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Pfft, his nose gets me EVERY time.


*
every time.*


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2011)

To me, no celebrity is hotter than Russell Wong! I don't care I will post his pics again! He is still gorgeous now! 

The movie "Romeo Must Die" would have sucked if it wasn't for him! 

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## starr416 (Sep 10, 2011)

:wubu::smitten::eat2::eat1::bow:

'nuff said


----------



## Jess87 (Sep 11, 2011)

As much as I enjoy pro-wrestling, I usually don't find the wrestlers that attractive, except:






Most impressively, the bedazzled abs phase didn't ruin the overall effect.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 11, 2011)

*dips spoon into thread, tastes*

Hmm...it's good, but it still needs a little more Adrien Brody. Here's a splash of Gerard Butler for good measure, too.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 11, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> I don't care I will post his pics again!



I don't know why, but this cracked me up. Probably because it's exactly how I am with Adrien Brody. LMAO


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 11, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> *dips spoon into thread, tastes*
> 
> Hmm...it's good, but it still needs a little more Adrien Brody. Here's a splash of Gerard Butler for good measure, too.



And a fine splash it is!!! :smitten:


----------



## 1love_emily (Sep 11, 2011)

I LOVE THE MEN OF HARRY POTTER. Tom is by far the hottest 






With Rupert Grint as a close second.

BUT WHO COULD FORGET ABOUT MATTHEW LEWIS. Oh damn.


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 11, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> *dips spoon into thread, tastes*
> 
> Hmm...it's good, but it still needs a little more Adrien Brody. Here's a splash of Gerard Butler for good measure, too.



niiiice very nice!


----------



## hiddenexposure (Sep 11, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> Jim Sturgess, He was in the new film, ONE DAY with anne hathaway..



oh jim! or jude!  

have you seen one day.. i really want to and i hope i don't miss it in theaters


----------



## duraznos (Sep 14, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> BUT WHO COULD FORGET ABOUT MATTHEW LEWIS. Oh damn.



Ditto times a million. When i saw how hot he was during promo for Deathly Hallows Part 2 I thought I was being punked.

Then:





NOW:








it boggles the mind.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 14, 2011)

Matthew Lewis grew up nicely, but no list of hot HP guys is complete without Daniel Radcliffe. Granted, I really have a thing for small guys with dark hair and blue eyes, but ya know.






Although he kinda looks like Gael Garcia Bernal in that picture.


----------



## bettylulu (Sep 14, 2011)

duraznos said:


> Ditto times a million. When i saw how hot he was during promo for Deathly Hallows Part 2 I thought I was being punked.
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...



IKR? Who would have thought little Neville Longbottom would grow up like that? It does make me feel sort of like a skeevy old lady though. LOL


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 17, 2011)

duraznos said:


> it boggles the mind.



Damn!!! :smitten:


----------



## 1love_emily (Sep 25, 2011)

duraznos said:


> Ditto times a million. When i saw how hot he was during promo for Deathly Hallows Part 2 I thought I was being punked.
> 
> Then:
> 
> ...



Of all the celebrities in the world, he's the only one I'd want to come to Nebraska and be an FA. He has OOBER sex appeal


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Nov 7, 2011)

My latest crush. xD











so hot.


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Nov 13, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Does anyone else like this guy? I love his masculinity....he is just so appealing :wubu: Kevin McKidd....



Oh yes please! I love him he is so manly and he is Scottish so he has that supper hot accent! Yummy!!!




Saoirse said:


> thread revivallll
> 
> Ive been watching Criminal Minds again.
> 
> Matthew Gray Gubler is my new make-believe boyfriend.



He is so cute and funny, I heart the Gube! 



dcoyote said:


> You can keep your boys. I'll have this man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES YES YES! That voice, GAHD he could talk me out of my clothes in a NY minute! so hot! 



thirtiesgirl said:


> That's why I usually go for Buster Keaton.



Hehe You and Me need to have a movie night! I Love Buster!!! He is amazing!:bow:



Tina said:


> ummm....



hubba hubba... Christ is so my number one crush at the moment. WOW:eat2:


----------



## bonified (Nov 15, 2011)

View attachment mr bova.jpg
[/attach]


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 15, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> *dips spoon into thread, tastes*
> 
> Hmm...it's good, but it still needs a little more Adrien Brody. Here's a splash of Gerard Butler for good measure, too.



NO WAY!! If there's two men in Hollywood I would rail hard, it's these two guy, and now there's a PICTURE OF THEM TOGETHER!!! Fucking awesome.


----------



## lindso604 (Nov 16, 2011)

This man, right here:






Actually, let's just go with the entire True Blood cast...


----------



## seavixen (Nov 17, 2011)

lindso604 said:


> This man, right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yesssss.... pretty sure if one could blend together Joe Manganiello and Alex Skarsgard, the ultra-man would be made...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2011)

lindso604 said:


> This man, right here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy cow his dimples rock my world :smitten:


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 19, 2011)

Paul Rudd! Sexy and funny!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment Paul Rudd 1.jpg


View attachment Paul Rudd.jpg


----------



## Weeze (Nov 19, 2011)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Paul Rudd! Sexy and funny!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes he's so freaking funny I die.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 19, 2011)

Weeze said:


> yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes he's so freaking funny I die.





If you love Paul Rudd like I do, you'll appreciate this fan video I found a few days ago on youtube!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJZ9PJvAsZM

He's so darn cute!:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Deven (Nov 19, 2011)

Shaun Morgan from the band Seether: :smitten:





Brenden Urie for Panic! At the Disco (he looks a bit like Matthew Gray Gubler there: )


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2011)

bonified said:


> View attachment 98733
> [/attach]





What an insanely gorgeous man. He's not my type, but I can appreciate his perfection. Wow.


----------



## lushluv (Nov 21, 2011)

This pic _had_ to go in here... 

The Rock.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Nov 22, 2011)

lushluv said:


> This pic _had_ to go in here...
> 
> The Rock.



Absolutely!!!! :happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 24, 2011)

There's some def hotties in this thread but I love more meat 
View attachment 295872_2459446575393_1529015082_32569553_1933699224_n.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 24, 2011)

lushluv said:


> This pic _had_ to go in here...
> 
> The Rock.



Before reading your post, I thought it was Ami James. And I approved. But it's Dwayne Johnson. And I still approve :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Nov 26, 2011)

I find handsome men in every race, size and culture. Just check out the rainbow of my version of hot men :

View attachment 98970


View attachment 98971


View attachment 98972


View attachment 98975


View attachment 98976


And more.....


----------



## Pinktutu (Nov 26, 2011)

mimosa said:


> I find handsome men in every race, size and culture. Just check out the rainbow of my version of hot men :
> 
> View attachment 98970
> 
> ...


SO YUMMY!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2011)

I saw Immortals today. Like any other movie about Greeks or Romans, all the men were phenomenal eye candy.

Henry Cavil


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 1, 2011)

Buffie said:


> I can't remember Surly dear, are you a Ewan McGregor fan?




OMGGGGGG i want Ewan Mcgreggor! fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit:eat2:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 1, 2011)

mine is famous Korean actor Hyun Bin! I love youuuuuuuuuuu:smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 1, 2011)

I have such a huge crush on Dan Mangan. :blush:


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

I think I have odd taste, and most of my celebrity crushes are either dead or not-so-attractive anymore as it's been a good 30+ years since they were popular but here are some of the exceptions, anyway:

Russel Brand- umm yes please!





Brian Molko of Placebo- although it's mostly his voice I'm crazy about, he's very pretty too.


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Dec 4, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> I saw Immortals today. Like any other movie about Greeks or Romans, all the men were phenomenal eye candy.
> 
> Henry Cavil



HELLO HENRY!!! I must see this movie! I heard Kellan Lutz was in it too! :wubu:


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 4, 2011)

And we can't forget sexy Hugh Jackman!!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 4, 2011)

prettyeyes77 said:


> HELLO HENRY!!! I must see this movie! I heard Kellan Lutz was in it too! :wubu:



Kellan is in the movie too but has very little screen time.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 8, 2011)

I've always had a major lust for Evan Seinfeld but for some reason I can't get him out of my head the past couple days! Maybe I need to watch a few episodes of Oz and get a good "smokin hot & super sexy bad boy" fix! lol






Bruno Mars is my most recent hot boy crush! But it was impossible not to fall in love with him after I heard his new song "It Will Rain"






Andy Samberg owns my nerdy heart and he is hilarious, and the easiest way to make me fall for you is to be nerdy and make me laugh! lol


----------



## bonified (Dec 8, 2011)

View attachment sam-worthington__1298801626-66856.jpg
Sam Worthington


----------



## 1love_emily (Dec 10, 2011)

Josh Hutcherson...

Ooh boy. I can't wait to see him as Peeta in the Hunger Games in March!!


----------



## lushluv (Dec 15, 2011)

_'True Blood'_ bound Christopher Meloni. :happy:


----------



## Deacone (Dec 18, 2011)

It may be lame, but that is my hot boy...whit whoo!!  Sexy J_JP_M


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 11, 2012)

Goddamn this man is sexy. :eat2:

Idris Elba 

View attachment idris-elba-435.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 11, 2012)

Deacone said:


> It may be lame, but that is my hot boy...whit whoo!!  Sexy J_JP_M



Well, yeah..who needs fantasy when you got that? 




Surlysomething said:


> Goddamn this man is sexy. :eat2:
> 
> Idris Elba



And yes....yes, he freaking is....YUMMY!

However, I have been drooling over this man for what...20 years now?







And someone on another thread last night reminded me of how I loved Chris Cornell:






And last but not least, I finally saw the video for "Moves Like Jagger" and well..Adam Levine....that is one sexy naked man! ROWR

This is by no means a comprehensive list....just a few additions..hehehe


----------



## mel (Jan 11, 2012)

my new one...

Alex Pettyfer


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 11, 2012)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> And last but not least, I finally saw the video for "Moves Like Jagger" and well..Adam Levine....that is one sexy naked man! ROWR
> 
> This is by no means a comprehensive list....just a few additions..hehehe




Adam Levine is SUPER HOTT!!! And I've never seen this picture, it is amazing!!


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 16, 2012)

Hotness :wubu: Byung-Hun Lee


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 16, 2012)

lushluv said:


> _'True Blood'_ bound Christopher Meloni. :happy:


That's all I need. Instant turn-on. :smitten:


----------



## metabliss (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave Navarro





Every member of Avenged Sevenfold





Gerard Way 





Justin Furstenberg





Maynard James Keenan





Jared Leto


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 16, 2012)

i forgot about this thread! Yum!!

I think this dude's pretty hot. mmmmm I dig bikers. And he's super sweet and friendly! 
















except for the hat. A lot of people like that hat, but I do not!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 16, 2012)

metabliss said:


> Dave Navarro



Oh holy crap....how could I forget about him??!! :eat2: Bad Punky! Spankings!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jan 17, 2012)

> Justin Furstenberg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love love love Justin also! His music and words are AMAZING!!

&

Who doesn't love Jaren Leto!! I met him once and he was super nice! And he hit on my friend lol I'll have to find the picture of me & him from that night and post it on here soon!


----------



## metabliss (Jan 17, 2012)

Seriously, trying to find my one favorite sexy pic of these guys was work! It was like like picking a favorite child! haha


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jan 21, 2012)

Benedict Cumberbatch as Sherlock Holmes:smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2012)

I think I would probably do anything he asked. Haha. 

View attachment idris-elba-naked-pic.jpg


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am a straight man... but I need to say this: I have a serious mancrush on a man, who is not Dromond.






Women all the way, but this guy...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :blush: 

View attachment naked-twitter-rockers-lenny-kravitz-.jpeg


View attachment HBl7PRJ2_Pxgen_r_498x332.jpg


View attachment lenny-kravitz-shirtless.jpg


----------



## metabliss (Jan 24, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :blush:



Yes, I'll have an order of that please and thank you. :smitten:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 24, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Oh hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :blush:



I think I need some alone time ....oh holy mother of ....


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 29, 2012)

Seth MacFarlane - HAWT. Love him all surly and quick on Bill Maher ..intelligence and funny - he is a double threat...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 31, 2012)

what a man. 

View attachment elvis-young.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 31, 2012)

mmm zakk wylde 

View attachment Zakk-Wylde-by-Ivan-Chopik.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> what a man.


 
Yeah, he was such a hottie. It always amazes me that someone made something that good looking. Haha.


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 31, 2012)

Sam Claflin... soooo hot

He played the clergyman on Pirates of The Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 31, 2012)

SMA413 said:


> I saw Immortals today. Like any other movie about Greeks or Romans, all the men were phenomenal eye candy.
> 
> Henry Cavil



Loved, loved, loved him in The Tudors, and can't wait to see him as the newest Superman.


----------



## Deacone (Feb 2, 2012)

There ain't not hotter boy...than a birthday boy!  Happy Birthday J_JP_M!  x


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Marlayna (Feb 3, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> what a man.


Elvis is the King, no one can sing and move like he did. I think he's the sexiest man who ever lived.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 3, 2012)

Deacone said:


> There ain't not hotter boy...than a birthday boy!  Happy Birthday J_JP_M!  x


 

He's such a cutie. You lucky girl!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 3, 2012)

So a few years ago I started driving half an hour to the town next to me to see a little dude rap his heart out called Yelawolf, and now everyone is screaming about this sexy new white rapper, um, he's a local, and I seen him first yo!






Don't let the ink fool you, he's a complete gentleman.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 4, 2012)

Meeeeeein.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 4, 2012)

Michael Cudlitz from Southland, Character actor David Denham who might be better known as Jane's ex-love interest on Drop Dead Diva, and Jeffrey Donovan from Burn Notice. YUM!


----------



## Saoirse (Feb 5, 2012)

Errol Flynn got laid for a reason.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh man, Beween Liam Neeson and Michael Fassbender, I don't know who has the bigger Penis. but This man is hot to trott. 






I'd let him at my balloon knot but if you've seen the movie "shame" you know his penis looks like a babies arm holding an apple, he'd tear me in half.

Probably worth it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 5, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh man, Beween Liam Neeson and Michael Fassbender, I don't know who has the bigger Penis. but This man is hot to trott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*adding to my Netflix queue.*


----------



## Angelina (Feb 7, 2012)

Three Jews(I have an extraordinary Jewish man fetish), a couple of quirky guys and Bradley Cooper(who is just hatef*ck material) 

View attachment unffffff.jpg


View attachment seth.jpg


View attachment Crispin_Glover_006.jpg


View attachment brad cooper.jpg


View attachment fran kranz boxers.JPG


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 7, 2012)

Richard E. Grant and Paul McGann in Withnail & I. Both of these will do just fiiiiine.


----------



## Proner (Feb 7, 2012)

Let's bring some French flair with Jean Dujardin and Renan Luce  

View attachment s_jean_dujardin.jpg


View attachment renan-luce-229.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Feb 8, 2012)

Proner said:


> Let's bring some French flair with Jean Dujardin and Renan Luce



Oh those beautiful French men.....including the person that posted this.


----------



## Proner (Feb 8, 2012)

mimosa said:


> Oh those beautiful French men.....including the person that posted this.



Well thank you but you can't compare me to those guys. Their are the ones I look up to and who are so much than just super charming and hot and make me proud to be French as they are really great persons


----------



## mimosa (Feb 9, 2012)

Proner said:


> Well thank you but you can't compare me to those guys. Their are the ones I look up to and who are so much than just super charming and hot and make me proud to be French as they are really great persons



Well, I don't know these gentlemen. But I know you. I think *you* are charming, handsome, intelligent and you should be proud to be French. :bow:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 9, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Oh man, Beween Liam Neeson and Michael Fassbender, I don't know who has the bigger Penis. but This man is hot to trott.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This post and you are all kinds of awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 9, 2012)

Smokin' hot

Lenny - Interview Magazine 

View attachment lenny tmt black.jpg


View attachment lenny tmt white.jpg


----------



## mel (Mar 9, 2012)

ohh how I love men...


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 11, 2012)

yes please ...


----------



## Donna (Mar 16, 2012)

Just got back from seeing 'This Means War' and I can't decide which one is hotter.


----------



## Deacone (Mar 19, 2012)

I can't help but love a bit of Ezra Fitz from Pretty Little Liars!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 20, 2012)

for an older guys his pretty hot .....


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 20, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> for an older guys his pretty hot .....


 

Older? Haha. He's not a senior citizen! 

Plus, YUM!


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 1, 2012)

I would like to have sex with you.

Call me.  

View attachment 215891375856593053_j2YGO7FV_f.jpg


----------



## bonified (Apr 2, 2012)

Riccardo Scamarcio, just google imagine this fine Italian specimen, lol damn. View attachment riccardo scamarcio.jpeg


----------



## mimosa (Apr 6, 2012)

David Beckham in Burger King commercial ? I think I just had a mini orgasm.:smitten:

*http://youtu.be/0f8qz2Ssr6c*


:wubu:


----------



## mimosa (Apr 6, 2012)

Nothing sexier than a real man caring for his baby in this diaper commercial.:smitten:
*
http://youtu.be/RIdRq-AxeU0 *


:happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't think his soccer playing skills are the *only *reasons they made and put up a statue of him!! Goodness!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 8, 2012)

bonified said:


> Riccardo Scamarcio, just google imagine this fine Italian specimen, lol damn. View attachment 101682



Yes. 

That is all. 



fat9276 said:


> I don't think his soccer playing skills are the *only *reasons they made and put up a statue of him!! Goodness!



oh my...... :batting:


----------



## balletguy (Apr 15, 2012)

Jon ham from mad men is a cool guy,,,


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 20, 2012)

Kris Holden Reid used to be on The Tudors...but now he's made a home on the show Lost Girl on Syfy. Although he's attractive, I post this one for his voice. Man oh man..that voice is smooth like butta.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 22, 2012)

Guess who's back...

Dayum..:wubu: 

View attachment dangelo-02.jpg


----------



## Deven (May 26, 2012)

Joseph Gordon-Levitt is getting buff... damn.... :wubu:

I never thought he'd become this hot when he was in 3rd Rock From the Sun (but, he's a few years older than me and wasn't my barely teenage self's type...)


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 26, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Joseph Gordon-Levitt is getting buff... damn.... :wubu:



WOW! I've never seen him look so hot! :wubu:


----------



## AuntHen (May 26, 2012)

Wonderful Italian Actor.... when I first started watching him act, I was like... WOW! Plus when he smiles it just kills me!


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (May 26, 2012)

Can't pick my jaw up from the floor.
http://www.omgblog.com/media/2012/04/6a00d8341c730253ef016764a1c093970b-800wi.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 30, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Guess who's back...
> 
> Dayum..:wubu:




Hawt :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 14, 2012)

Bring this thread back from the dead.







OMG, Drake is so fine! Some girls think he is fugly but I think he is a hottie! And a damn fine rapper! 

_Sings the Chiffons song, "He's so fine, Do-lang-do-lang-do-lang," :wubu::wubu:_


----------



## mimosa (Jul 14, 2012)

*I know a lot of hot boys. But they are NOT celebrities. I wish I could post their photos here. *


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 14, 2012)

happyface83 said:


> Bring this thread back from the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree + Canadian.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jul 23, 2012)

Robert Pattinson.
.......:smitten:


----------



## Deven (Jul 27, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> Robert Pattinson.
> .......:smitten:



And he's probably now single...


----------



## Deven (Jul 28, 2012)

Meeeeow... Jon Hamm is hot.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm sure Jason Momoa has been mentioned already...but my God, the nasty things I would do to this man 

View attachment jasonmomoa.jpg


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Jul 29, 2012)

Victoria08 said:


> Robert Pattinson.
> .......:smitten:



And The poor darling is newly single... Perhaps I should head out to LA to comfort him.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 30, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I check out the Olympics.

This is too much hotness from one man! Where is my passport to Great Britain? 

Louis Smith












Last pic will give you are heart attack. READY??????????? HERE IT IS............











































:eat1::eat1::batting::batting:


----------



## Deven (Aug 1, 2012)

Hot man. No idea what his name is, though:


----------



## PhiloGirl (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, it's been awhile since Lost... but I still want this man to call me freckles. 

View attachment topost.jpg


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Aug 3, 2012)

Deven said:


> Hot man. No idea what his name is, though:


 
His name is Theo Theodoridis and he is sooo hot! I call him hot jesus... lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 12, 2012)

Damn. 


To the left, to the left.  

View attachment 551019_10151037380778692_1465974506_n.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 13, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Damn.
> 
> 
> To the left, to the left.



I can see his giant penis. I am jealous, Intimidated and intrigued.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 13, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can see his giant penis. I am jealous, Intimidated and intrigued.




Bahahaha. Oh Josie. You make me smile.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 13, 2012)

Tattooed hottie in the middle!!! ^ :smitten::smitten::smitten:

My newest boyfriend, some random male model who it is impossible to find out his last name! But I want to have his babies!!


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 13, 2012)

TwilightStarr said:


> Tattooed hottie in the middle!!! ^ :smitten::smitten::smitten:
> 
> My newest boyfriend, some random male model who it is impossible to find out his last name! But I want to have his babies!!



He's cute!!! I loooove tats on a man. Yummy


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Sep 11, 2012)

Love this thread.:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 16, 2012)

Max George from The Wanted.


:eat2: 

View attachment axma_large.jpg


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 16, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> Max George from The Wanted.
> 
> 
> :eat2:




Omg..>.< I soooo started blushing when I clicked on the link


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 17, 2012)

Mr. Johnny Archer, a local news anchor I have a crush on!







Jesse Williams from Grey's Anatomy, who I also refer to as the "McSteamy version of Johnny Archer" ^






And my usual favorite eye candy


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 17, 2012)

Adam Rodriguez... Tall, hot, Puerto Rican.
I wouldn't say no. Would you?


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 20, 2012)

James May:
Better than thou art. Sexiest hair in this thread. Serenades ladies with his mighty lute. Has a bandolier of Tampax...for those jobs that need extra absorbancy. Builds a house out of Lego bricks, just because he can.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 27, 2013)

Zac Brown.

I want to have your babies. :wubu::blush: 

View attachment zac_brown_band.jpg


View attachment zacbrownband3_v_e.jpg


View attachment ZBB1.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 2, 2013)

Michael Raymond James


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 12, 2013)

Clive Owen

 

View attachment clive-owen-pictures-1-0309-lg.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Mar 12, 2013)

This man, David Wax. it took a while for him to grow on me, but the fact that he's a white boy that speaks spanish with these piercing blue eyes did it for me. Super cool guy.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 16, 2013)

Jason Segel is my dream man





Who doesn't love Benedict Cumberbatch?





And I will 5-ever (because it's more than forever ;P) have a crush on Josh Hutcherson


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 16, 2013)

Troy Garity


----------



## Deacone (May 18, 2013)

Benedict FUCKING Cumberbatch.

Jesus christ.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 18, 2013)

Deacone said:


> Benedict FUCKING Cumberbatch.
> 
> Jesus christ.



Agreed! Especially when that fringe of his falls on his face. Omg.


----------



## Deacone (May 18, 2013)

CarlaSixx said:


> Agreed! Especially when that fringe of his falls on his face. Omg.



Oh I know. Just fuck me Ben. FUCK MEEEE


----------



## lizzie_lotr (May 27, 2013)

Deacone said:


> Benedict FUCKING Cumberbatch.
> 
> Jesus christ.







yes!!!


----------



## krystalkeebler (May 30, 2013)

Well ladies y'all have posted so many good ones! It's hard to keep track of all the yummy delicious men. So here is a list of the top men that I fancy.....there are a lot more but these are top for me:

Jensen Ackles!!! have and will always love him :wubu:




Misha Collins....just so angelic (pun intended)




Kevin James...my absolute chubby crush




Ian Someralder




Charlie Day




David Boreanz




Adam Levine, sexy body and can sing.. love Maroon5




Jason Statham...his accent(and rocking bod) makes me melt hehe




George Strait...the king of country


----------



## CaAggieGirl (May 30, 2013)

krystalkeebler said:


> Well ladies y'all have posted so many good ones! It's hard to keep track of all the yummy delicious men. So here is a list of the top men that I fancy.....there are a lot more but these are top for me:
> 
> Jensen Ackles!!! have and will always love him :wubu:
> 
> ...



Dayum girl you have great taste! Yes, yes, YES to all of the above


----------



## TwilightStarr (May 30, 2013)

krystalkeebler said:


> Well ladies y'all have posted so many good ones! It's hard to keep track of all the yummy delicious men. So here is a list of the top men that I fancy.....there are a lot more but these are top for me:
> 
> Ian Someralder
> 
> ...




I think I just ruined my keyboard from all the drool


----------



## krystalkeebler (May 31, 2013)

CaAggieGirl said:


> Dayum girl you have great taste! Yes, yes, YES to all of the above



Why thank you 



TwilightStarr said:


> I think I just ruined my keyboard from all the drool



LOL!!!! I know what you mean, I can hardly have these men on my computer or tv without being like "wait, what's going on?" lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 11, 2013)

K... Always been a fan of these guys, but with their new album comes a new look....






Hot damn, Patrick. You looking mighty fine :eat2:


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 11, 2013)

krystalkeebler said:


> Ian Someralder



Ian Somerhalder makes me wet my knickers. He's divine. :wubu:


In other news, has Ben Whishaw made it into this thread yet? He should have.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jun 15, 2013)

I just saw Star Trek. This man made my ovaries explode. :wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment cumberbatch.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 22, 2013)

Tom DeTone and Josh Lewis

HOT HOT HOT 

View attachment g25800000000000000096c7bc8b02898d4832b99c0734e778c0f7f0af7a.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 22, 2013)

Can I just..... I have to just........

Yeah...

:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Ian Somerhalder makes me wet my knickers. He's divine. :wubu:



Yeah that guy....Ian....he got me to sit through 3 seaons of vampire diaries back to back. Oh my......:bow:


My oldest daughter really digs these 2 big guys on Lizard Lick Towing- she's something of an FFA


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 22, 2013)

Umm yes please haha! Travie McCoy my friends think im nuts but I find this guy so sexy its not even funny! :smitten::wubu::bow:
View attachment 109747


Usher, seen him when I was 16 and was hooked from that day on.
View attachment 109748


Channing Tatum!!
View attachment 109750


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 22, 2013)

^^^ You've got some great taste in men Missy!


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh thank you! I think so too!


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Sep 1, 2013)

Dolph Lundgren!!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten: 

View attachment dolph.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 11, 2013)

Liev Schreiber - Ray Donovan

so freakin' hot, damn



:blush: 

View attachment 1002742_1_0_prm-keyart_1024x640.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 11, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Liev Schreiber - Ray Donovan
> 
> so freakin' hot, damn
> 
> ...



dude, seriously. I can watch Defiance with him and Daniel Craig anytime.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 23, 2013)

This isn't a new picture but I was reminded of its excellence by a recent article about the subject: Jensen Ackles. Yippee kai ay, mumford sonners! 

View attachment jackles shower.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 23, 2013)

Super yummy.




TwilightStarr said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 3, 2013)

Ex NHL'er and husband of Hilary Duff, Mike Comrie and son Luca

#65 Patrick Mannelly from the Chicago Bears.

Smokin' hot. (Luca's a cutie pie as well ) 

View attachment mike-comrie-435.jpg


View attachment Cincinnati+Bengals+v+Chicago+Bears+hXgJzHYhbwel.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 8, 2013)

Gabe Crisp - Whitecapel

All freakin' man. :eat2: 

View attachment tumblr_mvloz1PTQD1qf8nqto6_1280.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 10, 2013)

Jason Statham


I think I would do anything for a piece of him. :blush: 

View attachment 1229825_225289994299915_1220785755_n.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 10, 2013)

Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 10, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> Jason Statham
> 
> 
> I think I would do anything for a piece of him. :blush:




Yum- especially in those pants


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 10, 2014)

Bryan Baeumler - DIY Disaster tv host 

View attachment Bryan Baeumler 2011.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 10, 2014)

Sorry it's so gigantic. :batting:

:blush:




Surlysomething said:


> Bryan Baeumler - DIY Disaster tv host


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Feb 17, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Gabe Crisp - Whitecapel
> 
> All freakin' man. :eat2:



You just scored 10000000 awesome points! :bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 22, 2014)

Scott Smith - HBO's Vice

:eat2: 

View attachment 450px-Shane-Smith.jpg


----------



## mimosa (Mar 31, 2014)

*I have a major crush on Venezuelan rapper Apache.:smitten:* 

View attachment Apache3.jpg


View attachment Apache2.jpg


View attachment Apache1.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2014)

Joe Manganiello






Zachary Levi





Michael Raymond James


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 31, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Joe Manganiello




My boyfriend Joe is really hot! Thanks for noticing


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2014)

TwilightStarr said:


> My boyfriend Joe is really hot! Thanks for noticing




Um.. Claimed.  You have Norman, back the fark off.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Mar 31, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Um.. Claimed.  You have Norman, back the fark off.



Lol ok, ok. You can have Joe but I can borrow him once a month?


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 31, 2014)

I say we seem to have a bargaining chip here... My dude for your dude, 1 week, every month.???


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 1, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I say we seem to have a bargaining chip here... My dude for your dude, 1 week, every month.???



Perfect!! Best plan I have ever heard!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2014)

I saw this hottie in the movie Normal Heart playing a bit part as a handyman.
His name is Chris Sullivan. 6'5", 270 lbs.

Damn, just...damn. :eat2: 

View attachment [email protected]@._V1._SX450SY450_.jpg


----------



## Deven (Jul 11, 2014)

Mads Mikkelson: :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 12, 2014)

Hot Cop of Castro!

Wouldn't mind someone like that hanging pictures in MY bedroom. Ha.

:eat2: 

View attachment chris-kohrs-hot-cop-castro-6.jpg


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jul 13, 2014)

Michael Fassbender :wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment michael fassbender shirtless 2.jpg


----------



## Saisha (Jul 13, 2014)

Jeremy Flores - professional surfer

View attachment 115534


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 19, 2014)

Josh Brolin


Could this man be hotter? Damn. 

View attachment imagehandler.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 25, 2014)

Liev Schreiber looking all hot at a pre-Emmy party. 

View attachment 605x0.jpg


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Aug 31, 2014)

Michael Sheen (Lucian, in Underworld) :wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment lucian.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Sep 2, 2014)

Alexander Skarsgard 






Benedict Cumberbatch <3






Michael Fassbender






Chris Pratt is my guilty pleasure!







all of the hot damn.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 4, 2014)

Idris Elba :eat2: 

View attachment idris-elba-435.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 10, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Idris Elba :eat2:




I want to see that new movie he's in....looks good.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Feb 21, 2015)

James McAvoy & Jonathan Rhys Meyers 

View attachment jonathan rhys meyers.jpg


View attachment james mcavoy.jpg


----------



## Madame_Cee (Feb 22, 2015)

Martin Amiott, formerly of the Las Vegas Male Revue "Thunder From Down Under" (but now married and working with his wife in photography and publishing books). The other one is Caleb Barclay, model and personal trainer from New York City. 

View attachment Martin Amiott.jpg


View attachment Half-naked Caleb in stairwell.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 20, 2015)

Doug Stamper is one of my favourite characters from House of Cards.

He's not my type AT ALL normally, but there's something about Michael Kelly that turns me on big time. Gorgeous eyes? Devious smile?

Mmmm. 

View attachment doug-dead-house-of-cards-season-3.jpg


View attachment images.jpg


View attachment 4320719622_691d849035_z1.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Mar 20, 2015)

Some really nice looking guys in this thread Oh my.


----------



## JolieRonde (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeahhh , nice thread, i love it .

My first Jason Statham :wubu:

Joaquin Phenix

French actors Jean Dujardin and Pascal Elbe, and least but not last Pedro PAscal as Oberyn Martell:kiss2:
i love Fassbender too 

View attachment Jason.jpeg


View attachment Joaquin.jpg


View attachment Jean Dujardin.jpg


View attachment Pascal ElbÃ©.jpg


View attachment Pedro_Pascal_as_Oberyn_Martell.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 30, 2015)

"Tom Power, a rising star from CBC Radio 2 Morning and host of Deep Roots"


Love him! So great on the CBC and a total cutie! 

View attachment tom-power.jpg


----------



## lizzie_lotr (May 22, 2016)

chris evans in Captain America Civil War  

View attachment cap-01.jpg


----------



## lizzie_lotr (May 22, 2016)

Jon bernthal as The Punisher  

View attachment berntha.jpg


----------

